# Quigg vs Munyai, Crolla vs Murray + Undercard, Porter vs Malignaggi, Hopkins vs Shumenov RBR



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Good nights boxing, the Manchester card is under way and not long until the sky show starts.



Spoiler



Burton beat Freulon 80-73


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoiler



Sam Hyde KO1 Tommy Gifford


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoiler



Jack Massey beat Danny Fleary 38-37


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm picking

Quigg late stoppage
Crolla Points (Split)
Warrington Points (wide)
Porter Points (Split)
Hopkins Points (wide)
Quillin Points (wide)


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking forward to a long night got a feeling we could get a few very close fights tonight.

Got a feeling that Munyai may stop Quigg quite early


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

right in here my children of the corn..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)




----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Looking forward to a long night got a feeling we could get a few very close fights tonight.
> 
> Got a feeling that Munyai may stop Quigg quite early


Give over


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

english title result



Spoiler



nurse shut out


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope quigg starts quick not that tactical bs he done against salinas


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Give over


You what?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> You what?


Sorry mate but can't see that happening


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Had a Pot Noodle midweek after a trip to Flamingoland so not having a follow up, instead opting for some pulled pork and wedgess.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Sorry mate but can't see that happening


Just don't think Quigg is a good starter and have worries about his chin. Also think Munyai is an underrated fighter strongly fancy him in this


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Should be a good night of boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a good night of boxing.im off out,so will avoid the results until the morning when I catch up.

Murray v crolla
Quigg v munyai 

Are both potential crackers,whereas porter-malignaggi and Hopkins-shumenov are interesting fights.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!

Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


All the best mate hope all goes well.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


good luck monday mate.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

NSFW said:


> Had a Pot Noodle midweek after a trip to Flamingoland so not having a follow up, instead opting for some pulled pork and wedgess.


Flamingoland is good but such a shite name, not been in years. I had a chicken and asparagus pie just now, might order a kebab or pizza later if I get hungry.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Yay, Paul Smith and Jamie Moore yet again.


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Should be a cracking nights boxing.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


Good luck mate,and I'm sure you can cheer yourself up whilst telling us why we are all wrong.

I'm sure you will come through it all well.and mr.hearn had better send you some grapes :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

It will be good to see Callum Smith again


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Great evening in prospect with Jim Watt at the commentary.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Johnny Nelson is a horrible presenter, it just seems so amatuer..


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Sad how Fedor Emelianenko is now fighting in the depths of undercards.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Bryn said:


> Flamingoland is good but such a shite name, not been in years. I had a chicken and asparagus pie just now, might order a kebab or pizza later if I get hungry.


Fuck I love the name. Reminds me of some gay 80's porn studio. Would love a kebab, not had one for such a long time....lot's of chilli sauce. Had the worst pizza ever after Flamingoland which led to the late night noodle (chicken and mushroom).


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

Cheers boys. Got a feeling Warrington v Munroe will be cracker.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


Good luck mate


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I know they're looking for him to get some rounds, but Bastient is a MW and looks soft, I think Callum might try and take it easy but Bastient could fold under even half shots here.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Sky need to go back to the studio with Dave Darts


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good luck, Rob.

Should be a cracking night of boxing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Oh fuck all his stoppages were on cuts? Might have bet on the wrong outcome here. :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

My dad's fighting Callum Smith....


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rob said:


> Cheers boys. Got a feeling Warrington v Munroe will be cracker.


Hope it all goes ok for you


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

@Rob will say a prayer for you mate. Enjoy your fishing bro.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Smith should fight someone is own size, like Prince Arron.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> My dad's fighting Callum Smith....


He's going to have a headache in the tomorrow so don't piss him off


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

What a round, what a fight! Edge of the seat stuff!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

welsh_dragon83 said:


> He's going to have a headache in the tomorrow so don't piss him off


:lol::good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Matchroom Missmatch count: Missmatch number one is going on right now.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Could they not have found someone better for Callum to fight.

Fack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tough guy, but he probably wont see the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mismatch Smith has boxed better fighters in the past, why the can opponent


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Teak, tough this guy. He's getting teed off and chinned


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Don't know why people are moaning, it's a mismatch yeah but it's not like it doesn't happen on every other card in the world. He's been out for 6 months injured and has another fight in like 5 weeks, it's obviously just about getting the rounds in which he is...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This opponent is fine for a comeback fight with another better fight lined up.It`s shame Nurse-Goodjohn wasn`t shown through


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Or maybe he isn't... :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Halling needs to calm the hell down were only like 10 mins in and hes going on full retard.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good performance from Smith, know his opponent wasn't up to much but Smith looks a class part from most young fighters we see over here. If he's got a chin he will go a long way


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny said:


> Don't know why people are moaning, it's a mismatch yeah but it's not like it doesn't happen on every other card in the world. He's been out for 6 months injured and has another fight in like 5 weeks, it's obviously just about getting the rounds in which he is...


I like watching Smith, just want him to fight Prince Arron.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Don't know why people are moaning, it's a mismatch yeah but it's not like it doesn't happen on every other card in the world. He's been out for 6 months injured and has another fight in like 5 weeks, it's obviously just about getting the rounds in which he is...


The anti Hearn brigade can`t wait to have a pop,if the other 3 fights are bad then fair enough but what did they expect for this particular fight.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What sort of fucking nicknames are Mundo and Smigga? What the fuck do they even mean? Is this sort of Liverpool lingo that people from London don't get?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Good performance from Smith, know his opponent wasn't up to much but Smith looks a class part from most young fighters we see over here. If he's got a chin he will go a long way


Agree


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Callum is a serious prospect. Perfect punch.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Could they not have found someone better for Callum to fight.
> 
> Fack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course they could have found someone better. And not a past it blown up MW. But this is proper Matchroom missmatch style.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

I forgot this is a comeback fight for Callum, makes it better it was a keep busy fight i guess nothing more, just a bit gutted they showed Smith instead of Nurse vs Goodjon


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Mismatch Smith has boxed better fighters in the past, why the can opponent


Comeback fight,with a better fight lined up in a month.Just saw your other post fairplay


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> The anti Hearn brigade can`t wait to have a pop,if the other 3 fights are bad then fair enough but what did they expect for this particular fight.


As long as people pretend HEarn is any different and better then other promoters people will slag Hearn off.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Matchroom Missmatch count: Missmatch number one is going on right now.


Only 1 televised tonight.

It's a competitive card.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> As long as people pretend HEarn is any different and better then other promoters people will slag Hearn off.


He is better,it is known


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Frank Warren used to get slated for putting Khan in with super feathers.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

realy hoping sky sack hailing soon. hes fucking killing me


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Frank Warren used to get slated for putting Khan in with super feathers.


Yeah no more fat middleweight for Smith please.He looks quality through


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone seen what Michael Gomez looks like these days.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Warburton has always been a decent journeyman but I find it funny how his reputation has gone through the roof since the kean win.

'Very capable' says halling.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

did halling really just say a full house is expected?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Full house really Halling? fuck he`s useless


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Why are they showing this pointless fight smg


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else get a raging boner from that Gomez pic?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell, looks like a white Naz.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Why are they showing this pointless fight smg


I don`t mind this to be fair they had time with the Smith fight finishing early,last week some people were kind of making out the Warburton-Kean 4 rounder was a fight of the year contender:lol:Maybe they just have low expectations of his cards now.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

This floater need not have been televised.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Fucking hell, looks like a white Naz.


Spot on, even the coked out pupils.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


Operation? Don't you have to have lived as a woman for a year or two first before they'll do that?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

This commentary is god awful


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Why not show Nurse/Goodjohn live instead of this?

The Callum Smith fight was always going short so they could have squeezed it in on delay whenever.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Why not show Nurse/Goodjohn live instead of this?
> 
> The Callum Smith fight was always going short so they could have squeezed it in on delay whenever.


Aye i agree.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Why not show Nurse/Goodjohn live instead of this?
> 
> The Callum Smith fight was always going short so they could have squeezed it in on delay whenever.


Can`t disagree with that,they still might show it on delay if there is an early stoppage later.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I really like eggington.

He is patient (wasn't always) and fierce.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Still, Eggerton might do something at British level in the future


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> This commentary is god awful


Bears shit in the woods.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Can`t disagree with that,they still might show it on delay if there is an early stoppage later.


Hopefully. It's a good matchup and the winner's in the British title picture.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyway Binman up next hopefully a decent fight to get night started.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lovely weather this evening


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Aye the Nurse vs Goodjohn fights happened. Shocked when i saw result i thought Sky would have it on...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Aye the Nurse vs Goodjohn fights happened. Shocked when i saw result i thought Sky would have it on...


Thank god we dont have to watch it.

Can u put in a spoiler who won?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The crowd is already building.

Come crolla-Murray,I expect a football like atmosphere.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Hopefully. It's a good matchup and the winner's in the British title picture.


Yeah, I am surprised they haven't shown it,there should of been a red button option


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Thank god we dont have to watch it.
> 
> Can u put in a spoiler who won?


Check the earlier spoilers.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Thank god we dont have to watch it.
> 
> Can u put in a spoiler who won?


How do i post a spoiler mate?.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> How do i post a spoiler mate?.


It's already in here,check page 1.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Spoiler



nurse won shut out



english title fight result.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> How do i post a spoiler mate?.


Wrap your text around [ SPOILER][/ SPOILER] tags, obviously without the spaces. :thumbsup


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> It's already in here,check page 1.


Ok Cheers, I know who won anyways. How do you post a spoiler?.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> Wrap your text around [ SPOILER][/ SPOILER] tags, obviously without the spaces. :thumbsup


Cheers bro :good.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Should be a cracking fight this, I'm expecting a lot. Both are aggressive, high activity goes but both tough and can't really punch, so could be another Rees-Buckland.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Will be FOTN imo


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Millions of viewers" in the States. On some random channel :rofl


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone else in a bad mood because liverpool are winning the prem lol.

That pointless eggington fight they just showed has put me in a even worse mood

Hopefully all fights are good now


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Forgot Warrington is from Leeds, thought he was from Hull after last time. Somewhat of a local boy for me now


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhMCDH75l3G9CyL6sC


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Anyone else in a bad mood because liverpool are winning the prem lol.
> 
> That pointless eggington fight they just showed has put me in a even worse mood
> 
> Hopefully all fights are good now


Yeah I`m with you brother,fucking Liverpool


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Warrington looking good

Hooe he fights walsh next


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the guy in the 3rd row with the goatee having a right laugh..


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

2-0 Warrington. Fuck,


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Like Pac-JMM 3


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Warrington will stop Munroe. I think he will jack it in, In corner..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Munroe's defence is terrible, and offensively he's got nothing here, reach with shots not setting them up and not at all set. Warrington well in control so far.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Warringtons sharp.

British boxing has some good talents on the quiet.we have seen Callum smith but eggington and Warrington are 2 under the radar.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Munroe is shot to pieces. Painful to see.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Better round, 2-1 Warrington.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rendall's always a slow starter... I wouldn't worry too much just yet.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

Is Crolla v Murray up next or can I stay in the pub for a bit?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

rendall's warming up nicely


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Doyley10 said:


> Is Crolla v Murray up next or can I stay in the pub for a bit?


I think Quigg is up next.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

this card is utter pants, Murray & Crolla have got to save it.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It's sad to see Munroe like this.

From giving it a real go despite being outclassed by Nishioka, to being handled relatively easily by a very average, non-punching domestic opponent.

Four years ago Munroe would have had him against the ropes whacking away at the body.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> I think Quigg is up next.


I'd hope so, Quigg sold about 70 tickets. Everyone would leave after Crolla v Murray if it was on next.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> this card is utter pants, Murray & Crolla have got to save it.


It's really not bad at all.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I think Quigg is up next.


Right. I'm ordering another pint. If you're wrong I'm going to go Curtis Woodhouse on you...


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> this card is utter pants, Murray & Crolla have got to save it.


Hearn needs to sign Skeete and liven these cards up.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Munroe fighting because he can, or because he has to?

Wasn't there a story that the bin company wouldn't have him back?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> this card is utter pants, Murray & Crolla have got to save it.


Bit harsh.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Size and strength was a big thing for Munroe at super bantam. Doesn't have that advantage at feather.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Doyley10 said:


> Right. I'm ordering another pint. If you're wrong I'm going to go Curtis Woodhouse on you...


Come get me big boy :hey


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Rob said:


> Out fishing right now. Got my nutsack operation on monday. Gonna avoid all the results and watch from my hospital bed on tuesday. 7 hours of boxing while dosed up on legal drugs.......bliss!!!!
> 
> Enjoy boys. Il be back on Tuesday to explain why you are all wrong


Good luck rob. Hope Eddie vines you a special get well soon message


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

What's gone on with Hanrahan?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Bit harsh.


Yeah the two main fight haven`t been on yet,it was always going to be down to those fights weather this card will be a success or not


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Doesn't Munroe just look completely past it? I know he's always been fairly mediocre technically and reliant on strength and work-rate. But his balance is all over the place, he's tripping over his own feet, winging in punches and where is the work-rate he had? Looks like a guy fighting for money, everything he was famed for has gone. He's not willing to wade in and outwork guys anymore.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Doesn't Munroe just look completely past it? I know he's always been fairly mediocre technically and reliant on strength and work-rate. But his balance is all over the place, he's tripping over his own feet, winging in punches and where is the work-rate he had? Looks like a guy fighting for money, everything he was famed for has gone. He's not willing to wade in and outwork guys anymore.


Yep,it`s a shame to see


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Rendall looking shot to shit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Doesn't Munroe just look completely past it? I know he's always been fairly mediocre technically and reliant on strength and work-rate. But his balance is all over the place, he's tripping over his own feet, winging in punches and where is the work-rate he had? Looks like a guy fighting for money, everything he was famed for has gone. He's not willing to wade in and outwork guys anymore.


I was thinking the same thing.

He'd be all over Warrington like a cheap suit, whipping in those body shots, looking to break the lad down.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Hearn needs to sign Skeete and liven these cards up.


:lol:


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Munroe significantly worse than the Selby fight?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

You Kipper said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> He'd be all over Warrington like a cheap suit, whipping in those body shots, looking to break the lad down.


Indeed. Imagine the guy that fought Terrazas, who quite obviously wasn't too bad. He was a force on that night and wasn't going to be denied, it wasn't pretty and he's always a slow starter but he could always find a way to impose himself, especially downstairs. Looks like he's not willing to go to those places as well as being a step slower.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Is Munroe significantly worse than the Selby fight?


Probably not, but its even more startling given Warrington is not that great, just a tidy boxer.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Is Munroe significantly worse than the Selby fight?


Not really. He's just not got 'it' anymore.

Very solid career he's had. Wins over Kiko and Terrazas, both who went on to win belts.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

See Quigg does have some fans after all:lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Last time we will see munroe


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mand called this early on. Corner stoppage.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play Mand', you called it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Shame to see but it`s over for Munroe.Hopefully the Quigg fight will be good, the crowd are sounding in good voice.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Solid career from Rendell European champion beat 2 world champions as well, should retire now though just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

At least he didn't get an absolute battering


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fuck, well called Mand, that's one of my bets down the one most likely to come in.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol smart by hearn putting crolla vs murray last.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Anyone else feel an upset in the Quigg fight?


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

1st prediction down the pan


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Indeed. Imagine the guy that fought Terrazas, who quite obviously wasn't too bad. He was a force on that night and wasn't going to be denied, it wasn't pretty and he's always a slow starter but he could always find a way to impose himself, especially downstairs. Looks like he's not willing to go to those places as well as being a step slower.


The end was sad to see.

Quitting against a young buck who can't punch.

Still, for a late replacement in a Euro title fight back in the day he's not gone too badly, but this should be the end now.

Time for the high-viz vests to be hung up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn hard to see that


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Was about to say he seemed upbeat, that changed quickly


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Guttted for Munroe,wish him the best for the future


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tough to see Munroe like that, fair play to him big respect quality career, dick move from Ed Robinson rubbing in the fact he didn't win the world title IMO.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Really feel for Munroe. One of the sports genuine nice guys.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope he doesn't carry on for a few more paydays.

That was tough to watch.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Who are they gonna put on in Leeds exactly? Take it McDonnell-Wale is gonna be on that bill aswell?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Munroe give Hearn a dodgy look at the end there..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's this Leeds date Eddie mentioned?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> Did Munroe give Hearn a dodgy look at the end there..


:lol: I think so, certainly didn't look like he appreciated the kind words.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Did Munroe give Hearn a dodgy look at the end there..


Just a bit


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Tough to see Munroe like that, fair play to him big respect quality career, dick move from Ed Robinson rubbing in the fact he didn't win the world title IMO.


Agreed, stick the fucking boot in, Ed.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Danny said:


> Who are they gonna put on in Leeds exactly? Take it McDonnell-Wale is gonna be on that bill aswell?


Prizefighter?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What's this Leeds date Eddie mentioned?


McDonnell-Wale II (yay) show, Warrington obviously on now but fuck knows who else they're gonna put on, obviously gonna be a small show.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Damn, you can just see how much the sport has meant to him. Salute to a great ambassador for British boxing!
And classy stuff from Warrington too, making it all about Rendall, just after the by far the biggest win of his career.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is bubbling up nicely.

It shows what a passion for boxing there is up in Manchester.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Aliens interrupting McCrory.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Prizefighter?


Possibly, good shout, hasn't mentioned one though was talking about doing a midweek one at the tail-end of May.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> McDonnell-Wale II (yay) show, Warrington obviously on now but fuck knows who else they're gonna put on, obviously gonna be a small show.


Maybe the first streamed matchroom show?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Munroe was definitely unlucky not to win a 'world' title. If he'd got Molitor instead of Nishioka, then he'd have won 100% IMO. 

From the first Kiko fight to the Nishioka one, he had one of the best runs by a British fighter over the last few years.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

anyone know how liam hanrahan got on?


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Breaks the heart to see Munroe go out like that. He was gutted and I felt for him. What a career though and one to be proud of. Wish him all the success.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

would have won a world title if he had stayed with maloney.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> McDonnell-Wale II (yay) show, Warrington obviously on now but fuck knows who else they're gonna put on, obviously gonna be a small show.


He said May 21st didn't he?

Sykes has a British title fight in Dewsbury on May 24. Then Mick's LHW tournament is in Leeds on May 17th, Ajisafe the home fighter.

Weird scheduling. If they put everything together you'd get a decent card at the Leeds arena.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Aliens interrupting McCrory.


Tbh would rather hear that than mccrorys constant drivel


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> anyone know how liam hanrahan got on?


live float.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Mand called this early on. Corner stoppage.





dkos said:


> Fair play Mand', you called it.





Danny said:


> Fuck, well called Mand, that's one of my bets down the one most likely to come in.


Cheers lads :good. Just sensed a man who knew it was over and felt Warrington would grind his will to go on down.

Warrington's got the Ingle about him. Super fit and quite skilled, Like him..


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Did Munroe give Hearn a dodgy look at the end there..


No you are reading too much into it. Munroe was just emotional etc. I watched it back a couple of times to make sure.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Did Glenn McCrory seriously just compare that stoppage to Larry Holmes beating Muhammad Ali?

Fucking hell......


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Tbh would rather hear that than mccrorys constant drivel


Wasn't just my telly then!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

They must of changed the May 21 show from Hull to Leeds because Campball will not be on it.I wonder if Coyle will still be on it and if it will still also be a Pizefighter


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Semtex said:


> No you are reading too much into it. Munroe was just emotional etc. I watched it back a couple of times to make sure.


Thats pretty deep, you watched back a look Muroe give to Hearn a couple of times!


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they using the whole arena tonight? Looked like a big crowd when I caught a quick look.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol quigg just admitted hes a paper champ


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Are they using the whole arena tonight? Looked like a big crowd when I caught a quick look.


top tier is shut off by looks of it.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Stone Rose said:


> anyone know how liam hanrahan got on?


Don't think he's been on yet, he's a live float but looks like it's Quigg and then Murray-Crolla so he might well be on last after the cameras are gone, shame.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Rendall's career was finished when he left Maloney for Hatton. Mad to say that but it did kill his momentum..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Are they using the whole arena tonight? Looked like a big crowd when I caught a quick look.


Top tier not in use I think.

Salinas is fighting for the interim title next month. 3 WBA titles at super bantam!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Now for the Quigg is the WBA champion talk, thats right Scott you are a paper world champion. No Quigg you don't want to prove your the best in the world, if you did you would fight Rigo the real WBA champion


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Are they using the whole arena tonight? Looked like a big crowd when I caught a quick look.


The top level isn't open


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They don't mention Rigo at all. Amazing.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Quigg and want him to win tonight and then there are some big fight in the pipeline and I hope he looks good tonight paper belt or no paper belt.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Will this be the night when Quigg gets fully exposed?
Probably not, but it could be.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quigg will win this by stoppage i think, idk why but i've lost confidence in Munyai not making weight plus he probably isn't anything like the guy who beat Haskins. We will see but i'm changing my prediction to Quigg TKO 7


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ishy said:


> They don't mention Rigo at all. Amazing.


Tbh mccory doesnt even know who mares is

Doubt he knows rigo lol


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

They're selling Munyai based on fights in 2006.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McCrory's #1 reason as to why Munyai is dangerous: "he is taller."

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

War munyai!!.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

We know the WBA regular title is shite but it would mean the world to someone like Munyai


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> They don't mention Rigo at all. Amazing.


No a surprise really,they don't even mention that Quigg only has the "regular" title. The Casuals and tehre are plenty of them will just think Quigg is a real legit World title holder.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

girl in the blue..all night and day..with no rubber.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Tbh mccory doesnt even know who mares is
> 
> Doubt he knows rigo lol


:lol:

Just need Spencer Oliver telling us how great of a trainer Al Haymon is.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good of Central Payroll Specialists to Sponser QUIGG.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> girl in the blue..all night and day..with no rubber.


Oh God yes. She would not walk for a month.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Quigg's the boy like, but Frampton would fucking ice him. Not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Great the return of Howard Foster Junior.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Did Halling just call Quigg a "big star" lol is he joking Quigg hasn't 1000 people willing to go see him fight.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Thats pretty deep, you watched back a look Muroe give to Hearn a couple of times!


LOL I feel dumber for reading that but TBF it seems as if you typed quickly. Wish Munroe would have just lost it emotionally and smashed Hearn for a giggle!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Someone stick a tenner on Quigg for me by KO. I don't have a betting account. :bbb


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just need Spencer Oliver telling us how great of a trainer Al Haymon is.


That was cringe, Spencer is a nice fella but he ain't got a clue. My Fav is and i quote "Maidana won't land a glove on broner" HA.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Pretty obvious someone would come in to Oasis tonight,Froch shouldn't of before the Groves fight, sucking up to Mancs is not what a warrior should do.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

I preferred this in The Lion King.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Did Halling just call Quigg a "big star" lol is he joking Quigg hasn't 1000 people willing to go see him fight.


B-B-B-B-But Hatton only sold 3 tickets for first fight :lol:


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

That dickhead on his phone, acting like he cares singing now. Was on it for the walk in too


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

His mates laughing down the phone as his anthem is playing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

It's like there's some sort of underlying bro code amongst all the other champions/top fighters around 122-126 'if we collectively we all just avoid mentioning Rigo guys, none of us will have to fight him, deal?' :lol:


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> His mates laughing down the phone as his anthem is playing.


Isnt that the guy who beat john in thailand?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> His mates laughing down the phone as his anthem is playing.


aint that rambleseta who is trained by sanigar?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Ishy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just need Spencer Oliver telling us how great of a trainer Al Haymon is.


Can usually laugh at this stuff but I was cringing the fuck out. REALLY embarrassing.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Did anyone see that white pissed guy with his hand on his heart during this African national anthem trying to sing a long, did he think it was god save the queen or something :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Fuck I hate this ring announcer. The worst part of Sky/Matchroom shows.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Is part of the arena closed off? It looks like there's more than 7000 in there.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

But it`s not John


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hope its a good fight :smile


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

How is it the main event if Crolla vs Murray is on after this, it's chief support and for a so called world champion to be chief support is embaressing


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

They should have flown that guy who sang before the Matthew Hatton fight over to sing.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

What's Quigg's fanbase like?


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Danny said:


> It's like there's some sort of underlying bro code amongst all the other champions/top fighters around 122-126 'if we collectively we all just avoid mentioning Rigo guys, none of us will have to fight him, deal?' :lol:


It was brilliant at the press conference for this fight and Hearn was on about how Quigg ready for the step up to elite level to fight Martinez, Santa Cruz and Frampton, not even the slightest mention of the actual champion :lol:

Not that I blame them, I'd run a million miles from Rigo if I was a world class super bantamweight too


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> Is part of the arena closed off? It looks like there's more than 7000 in there.


Yeah part of it is cut off.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

It's over, Howard's called it off.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cards in the safe hands of...:rofl


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh look it's the George destroyer; Howard Foster.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Howard foster getting boo'd lol


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> How is it the main event if Crolla vs Murray is on after this, it's chief support and for a so called world champion to be chief support is embaressing


Think Crolla-Murray has been upgraded, most of the crowd are there for that fight, gonna be half empty for a world title fight if Quigg is on afterwards.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ha Foster got booed, how the fuck is that guy still allowed be a ref.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good old Harold, some of the grief he got was out of order.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> They should have flown that guy who sang before the Matthew Hatton fight over to sing.


:deal Manchester would've erupted.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

The way Sky and Hearn hail Quigg as World Champ and will do McDonnell soon makes me want them to get beat when I don't really dislike either fighter. 

Think it's most likely because I just see tweets of people lapping it up that it annoys me so much.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Howard Foster.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> What's Quigg's fanbase like?


At O2 non existent but then again late change etc but doesn't seem many..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Love if an MC slipped in the word Regular when announcing Quigg as champion. It's true those joke belts actually make me want him to loose even though he probably isn't a bad fella.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Atomic Spider is one of the better nicknames I've heard


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Already dreading Joe Gallaghers post fight rap/speech.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

damn..


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Brilliant left hook.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

He didnt see it


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Had to be the longest 13 seconds ever.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:ibutt


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

What the fucking hell is this......


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Good shot by Quigg.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

'world title fight'


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Quality left hook boom Quigg will end this within 4


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

ohgoodshot from scott quegg

bang on the chen


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> What the fucking hell is this......


Apparently its a world title fight lol


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Munyai looked very scared and nervous.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Don't think Munyai was as hurt as Jim Watt making out, bit of a balance flash knockdown as he was backing out from the pocket with his hands down, don't think Quigg will get another shot like that in soon.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

dammmn its over!!!


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well Munyai is a big disapointment out of his depth, very average looks scared shitless shame though it would be competative


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell, just as I posted that. :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sheeeet!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking hell, where did this power come from? Great shot.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bullshit British Stoppage.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Quigg just fucking demolished him. Frampton vs. Quigg. Fucking now. Let's have it.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Come on. Credit where due. That was better than we were all expecting


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

atsch


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

can't believe the ref didn't stop it sooner.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Destroy!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Without trying to put a downer on the performance, but Munyai too drained maybe...?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Quigg does have legit power ill give him that.

Can he finally fight a world level opponent now please


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Don't think Munyai made the weight well...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell Foster at it again


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

got starched there


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Munyai was a letdown good power form Quigg though finished it well. No Watt he does not have the look of a world champion because he isn't won you fucking old cunt


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Quigg very impressive, great win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bajingo(e) said:


> can't believe the ref didn't stop it sooner.


:eddie


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Go on QUIGG, call out Rigondeux, I double dare you.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair play to Quigg very clinical. Munyai showed some skills but the roll was all wrong why fighters persist with it is beyond me..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

That was a great right hand that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

But Munyai upset some domestic level fighters in 2006!

Good job by Quigg. That's what you do against overmatched opposition.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

boom bang on the chen


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope they start crolla murray soon

Want to watch motd


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time for Quigg to step up way to good for the level he is being fed want to see him in with the elite waste of time to stay fighting at current level when he is winning like that.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Stoppage was fine.

Munyai was clearly fucked and couldn't continue competitively.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Why was Munyai getting so hyped by everyone?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Munyai looked very skinny tbf. But I'm not gonna lie, didn't think he'd win like that


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Munyai was not good.
Is the division so weak or cant they find better fighters for Quigg?
Who said Munyai is a good fighter?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

When Frampton was out last I was convinced he'd batter Quigg, now I'm wondering if Frampton can take this new power of Quigg. Swings and roundabouts. 

MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

that was bang on the chen


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

War Quigg!!!


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

get in !


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stuff from Quigg,now on to a big fights please.I hope the WBA doesn`t force him to fight Cermano before those fights


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Thought he was going to do a Tyson Fury then when he got the mic and start signing.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how before the fight, pretty much every comment was about how Munyai would be difficult or could pull off the upset, and now, he was shit :lol: Munyai is a good fighter but that was an excellent performance from Quigg.

:-(


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

If you think that fight somehow means Quigg can now beat Frampton you are laughing, Frampton would do the exact same Munyai was as good as Cazarez and Parodi. God i hate Watt well Quigg is world champion NO! he isn't. Isn't Frampton mando for LSC so Scott can't fight him next, have never heard LSC mention Quigg either doubt he is even considering Quigg


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

World champion!!!!!!!! Yesssss


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Come on. Credit where due. That was better than we were all expecting


Exactly!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Good stuff from Quigg,now on to a big fights please.I hope the WBA doesn`t force him to fight Cermano before those fights


May have to fight Salinas, heard in this thread he's fighting for the interim


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Jack said:


> I like how before the fight, pretty much every comment was about how Munyai would be difficult or could pull off the upset, and now, he was shit :lol: Munyai is a good fighter but that was an excellent performance from Quigg.
> 
> :-(


True facts.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, Ed Robinson. Calling Quigg a belt holder to his face, and not a champion. Respect.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Scott Quigg looks like the kind of bloke who'd start running up and down streets smashing windows if he took smack.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

its kickin off


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh Joe


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joe Gallagher having a longer interview than Quigg.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

That was incredible by Quigg. He was supposed to win but I didn't think he would have made such a statement. Would be hilarious if Hearn sneaked in for SantaCruz for a unification fight next leaving Frampton hanging again. I am looking forward to that if it happens hopefully in Belfast.

Well done to Quigg :bbb


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Jack said:


> I like how before the fight, pretty much every comment was about how Munyai would be difficult or could pull off the upset, and now, he was shit :lol: Munyai is a good fighter but that was an excellent performance from Quigg.
> 
> :-(


I wasn't saying he was any good. Munyai is not a great win for Quigg.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

shudnt gallagher be rushing back to the changing rooms ... oh yeah interview time? no way.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Yay Joe Gallagher's talking. Don't hear enough from him.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Munyai really a top ten SBW? If this is true the division is really poor.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Since when is Munyai a top 10 SBW, Retard you are Gallagher, Yeah and hopefully Quigg can be a world champion as well.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Eddie speak to Top Rank and get Rigondeux.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Was that guy really a top 10 fighter?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Probably top 10 with some ABC.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

How is the plan LSC when Frampton is mando, LSC doesn't even mention Scott Quigg Eddie just talking shite


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

As much as want to see Frampton in with Santa Cruz, the Quigg fight has been brewing for longer, plus wherever it is, it's cheap enough to get to


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Not a single mention of Rigo.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Sky this is shit, I want deeper analysis, speak to McCrory.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

@Stone Rose
Here's Hanrahan


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> As much as want to see Frampton in with Santa Cruz, the Quigg fight has been brewing for longer, plus wherever it is, it's cheap enough to get to


When both of them have belts the fight is much bigger.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

No way will LSC fight Scott Quigg doesn't even no his name and the Frampton fight is about twice as big for him.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Eddie's bluffing, no way LSC would be his ideal match for Quigg, he'll be more than happy that Frampton is fighting him.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

good scrap in the crowd.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Munyai was probably weight drained to fuck but even so hardly a world level challenger.

Sad to see Rendall Munroe go out like that, his achievements have been severely underrated when you think of it.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Trotting out the old 'given them a call' line...


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there no chance the WBA would make Quigg fight Rigondeaux?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Quigg wanted it more Glenn.


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Does it really count as a unification when it's not even the true WBA belt?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

mountainrobo said:


> Was that guy really a top 10 fighter?


not according to the Ring or Fightnews.

he is only ranked 9 with the WBA.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

And how was Munyai ready when he barely made weight? Sky is so awful its not funny anymore. Nevermind not mentioning Rigo.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

mountainrobo said:


> Does it really count as a unification when it's not even the true WBA belt?


Yes


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Kid Galhad would of beat Munyai.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Scott Quigg looks like the kind of bloke who'd start running up and down streets smashing windows if he took smack.


:lol:


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Nelson just said Quigg left school at 15 to become heavyweight champion of the world :lol:


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

People slagging off Munyai, it was a great performance from Quigg and a great win. He made a statement here tonight with his punching power.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If this kid lasts more than 90 seconds I'll be surprised.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Is he related to Brian.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Weird how the Brit forum turns on the Brits after a performance like that but come 4am tonight it'll be gushing over the Americans.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking forward to Hanrahan, very promising talent.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

That bloke has the body of a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

McKay said:


> Nelson just said Quigg left school at 15 to become heavyweight champion of the world :lol:


no, the plum McCrory said that!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> How is the plan LSC when Frampton is mando, LSC doesn't even mention Scott Quigg Eddie just talking shite


LSC just beat his mando,Frampton could have to wait 9 months and "unifications" come before mandos anyway.It could happen,I hope not through I would prefer Frampton-LSC


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't wait till Frampton fights LSC hopefully beats him and than goes and batters Scott Quigg, nothing against Quigg but i just want to see the look on that cunt Gallagher's face


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> If you think that fight somehow means Quigg can now beat Frampton you are laughing, Frampton would do the exact same Munyai was as good as Cazarez and Parodi. God i hate Watt well Quigg is world champion NO! he isn't. Isn't Frampton mando for LSC so Scott can't fight him next, have never heard LSC mention Quigg either doubt he is even considering Quigg


Unifications take precedent over mandatories (though the WBC aren't a fan of their belt being unified that may change now that Mauricio Suliaman's in charge).

Mijares was LSC's mandatory, Frampton isn't due his shot until next year.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> People slagging off Munyai, it was a great performance from Quigg and a great win. He made a statement here tonight with his punching power.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree,he really has showed some power in his last two fights


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Weird how the Brit forum turns on the Brits after a performance like that but come 4am tonight it'll be gushing over the Americans.


I'm guessing it's probably because of all the shite Sky and Hearn spout about being world champion and less than any hatred of Quigg.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Is he related to Brian.


:lol:


----------



## shepz (Mar 19, 2014)

Did mccrory just say Quigg left school to be HW champ?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Weird how the Brit forum turns on the Brits after a performance like that but come 4am tonight it'll be gushing over the Americans.


Thats because people here don't go on where someones from, they go on ability.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh do you think LSC is going to fight Quigg, seriously what money is there in that for him, Showtime have never mentioned Quigg, and do you think Eddie could get LSC over when Quigg can't sell tickets and the thing could bomb financially. Doubt LSC cares much about the WBA Regular belt either. IMO it's just Eddie and Gallagher taking digs at Frampton in reality i seriously doubt LSC is even considering Scott Quigg


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

shepz said:


> Did mccrory just say Quigg left school to be HW champ?


Yes :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Can't wait till Frampton fights LSC hopefully beats him and than goes and batters Scott Quigg, nothing against Quigg but i just want to see the look on that cunt Gallagher's face


You might see a similar look in hour if Murray beats Crolla and I kind of hope he does


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Good performance from Quigg tbf. Not sure on the level of the opponent though, think he got a bit too much hype on this forum beforehand from the usual suspects. It's not a top ten guy.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

When do you guys think the WBA will call for Quigg to face Rigo?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

shepz said:


> Did mccrory just say Quigg left school to be HW champ?


He's young, still has time to grow into the division.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Show the fucking Murray fight before I have to go out.

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT ON NOW


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> When do you guys think the WBA will call for Quigg to face Rigo?


And give up 2x sanctioning fees? Why should they?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Thats because people here don't go on where someones from, they go on ability.


No they don't. It's Brit mentality.

I find the whole thing of making out he's (Quigg) the best in the world because he holds a reg belt cringe but do you actually expect a business (Matchroom) to play down the fact when it makes more money and generates more interest? Blame the organisations not a *PROMOTER* or at least look up what that word means.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

I do question just HOW good Munyai was (for the record, I wasn't one of those saying he's quality and gonna upset Quigg, didn't know an awful lot about him but picked Quigg to do a job on him and get a stoppage, though I thought it would come much later), and I do think he was a bit weight-drained in there, however he's a proper 122lber, still a world level fighter IMO and that was a great performance.

As Quigg said with regards to Frampton-Cazares, you can only beat what's put in front of you. Fact is he's destroyed his last two opponents in a couple of rounds and probably edged a good, solid, technically efficient Cuban in Salinas, he's on a good run of form and has shown he's got the ability to be a world champion.

Whether he is or not, whatever, I'm over it now. He's obviously not going to come out and say 'I'm a paper champ' and neither is his promoter. He's up there with the best in the division, under-rated and would give Frampton a very good fight, even though I'd still probably back Carl to win.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bit cheeky Hanrahan!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Very good performance for him and he's ready for a step up but again, they can bore off with the Frampton talk. They've been ducking him for a few years now, do they fuck want that fight. Hilarious how blatantly Hearn has done a 180.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

New Sky Sports drinking game: Down 10 pints of vodka any time Guillermo Rigondeaux's name is mentioned on a Scott Quigg broadcast.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> You might see a similar look in hour if Murray beats Crolla and I kind of hope he does


He will and gallagher will make excuses.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Came in at 10 days notice, has proven to be capable in the past and Quigg did a better job than everyone expected.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Bit cheeky Hanrahan!


Fuck it, more than a bit cheeky!


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> No they don't. It's Brit mentality.
> 
> I find the whole thing of making out he's (Quigg) the best in the world because he holds a reg belt cringe but do you actually expect a business (Matchroom) to play down the fact when it makes more money and generates more interest? Blame the organisations not a *PROMOTER* or at least look up what that word means.


Sky are not the promoters of Quigg.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> He's young, still has time to grow into the division.


Hearn says QUIGG wants Fury next.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

King Horse said:


> I wasn't saying he was any good. Munyai is not a great win for Quigg.


No. You are sticking to your guns. I was in the majority who thought Munyai would be a very tough fight but also said if Quigg stopped Munyai he would have made a statement and also caught up somewhat with Frampton. By the look of the after fight posts,this at least has been proved correct. That was a good win for him,and he's entitled to say onwards and upwards.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Why wont they show the fight, this is fucking bollocks


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scot Quigg vs Jamie McDonnell in a World Title Unification!

Both WBA Regular Belts on the line!

WHO R U PICKING?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH, it was a good performance by Quigg. I still feel Munyai was weight weakened on the night, but even if he wasn't I don't think the result would have been any different in the end. Quigg has always displayed power - I remember when he made a statement by flattening a tough journeyman in a round a few years back - so it wasn't a surprise he stopped Munyai, it was just how quick and clinical he was in doing it that made it a noteworthy showing.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> He will and gallagher will make excuses.


He would be one miserable Manc if Crolla does lose,he will proberly throw is toys out of the pram and blame Hearn for making the fight and not giving Crolla an easy Eliminator


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> You what?


You heard


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Why wont they show the fight, this is fucking bollocks


Give Gallagher time to go back to the dressing rooms and sort Crolla out.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> And give up 2x sanctioning fees? Why should they?


You tell me. Neither make a lot of money


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Murray doesn't win I will cry. Badly want to see one of Gallagher's boys get flattened, purely to see the look on his face. Bloke drives me round the bend, limelight loving bellend. He had a longer post-fight than Quigg actually did.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

TBH Munyai was doing well but the two shots were peaches. He made fatal errors but his general display was very decent he's got skills the kid but Quigg has to be praised for being clinical....


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> No. You are sticking to your guns. I was in the majority who thought Munyai would be a very tough fight but also said if Quigg stopped Munyai he would have made a statement and also caught up somewhat with Frampton. By the look of the after fight posts,this at least has been proved correct. That was a good win for him,and he's entitled to say onwards and upwards.


It was an impressive performance from Quigg, but destroying Munyai is nowhere near as good as Frampton's stoppages of Molitor, Martinez or Cazares.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

There is an aura about this John Murray guy. He's the most intimidating man in British Boxing right now barring Tyson Fury and possibly Scot Harrison. Any man that can take the beat down he did from Brandon Rios and keep coming back deserves respect.

This guy means business and even as a Crolla fan I know Crolla's name is bigger than his ability. He's been hyped and he's not at that level of a Burns.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> You tell me. Neither make a lot of money


Of course, but why risk your residual income?

The WBA never force their champions to fight each other, unless of course there's someone in their rankings that's likely to generate some serious money.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Any man that can take the beat down he did from Brandon Rios and keep coming back deserves respect.


It was a weight cheating Rios as well.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

You Kipper said:


> Of course, but why risk your residual income?
> 
> The WBA never force their champions to fight each other, unless of course there's someone in their rankings that's likely to generate some serious money.


Well that's fucked one option then


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> TBH Munyai was doing well but the two shots were peaches. He made fatal errors but his general display was very decent he's got skills the kid but Quigg has to be praised for being clinical....


True.
Munyai always used the same defensive prodecure. If you fight with a variable defense (or at least try to fight with a variable defense) you cant use always the same pattern. This is fatal.
I never saw this Munyai guy before but based on that performance he is not anywhere near world level.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

One of the most overblown promos I've ever seen. Manchester invented the computer? I thought it was Al Gore.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

bruthead said:


> One of the most overblown promos I've ever seen. Manchester invented the computer? I thought it was Al Gore.


Zuse invented the computer.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

King Horse said:


> It was an impressive performance from Quigg, but destroying Munyai is nowhere near as good as Frampton's stoppages of Molitor, Martinez or Cazares.


It could be argued that they were all past their best.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Hearn says QUIGG wants Fury next.


If Wlad hears about this, he'll line up Quigg for a voluntary.


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Before you say it,except Martinez. But Rendall beat him twice before Frampton did.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton beating Molitor was like Warrington against Munroe tonight, except Frampton is 10x the fighter Warrington is. He doesn't get much credit for that win from me.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

what a promo for groves/froch


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> If Wlad hears about this, he'll line up Quigg for a voluntary.


Quigg is another name for this thread:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-would-beat-Alex-Leapai-(ONE-PER-POST!)/page5


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

bruthead said:


> One of the most overblown promos I've ever seen. Manchester invented the computer? I thought it was Al Gore.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Mark_1


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Boxfan said:


> It could be argued that they were all past their best.


Kiko Martinez is the IBF world champion. He's a lot better than bloody Tshifhiwa Munyai.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Quigg is another name for this thread:
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-would-beat-Alex-Leapai-(ONE-PER-POST!)/page5


Done. :yep


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Come on WAR Murray, Sick of Joe Gallagher want to see Crolla get brutally smashed up.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Does Gallagher manage all the fighters he trains too? Is it a rule or can he just train you?


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Everyone seems to have forgotten that crolla doesnt have power


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Everyone seems to have forgotten that crolla doesnt have power


Crolla been "fringe world class" is complete bollocks.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Will be a disappointed for whoever loses here, fan of both hopefully it's just a cracking fight and both come out with a lot of credit.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Murrays gonna stop him early


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> True.
> Munyai always used the same defensive prodecure. If you fight with a variable defense (or at least try to fight with a variable defense) you cant use always the same pattern. This is fatal.
> I never saw this Munyai guy before but based on that performance he is not anywhere near world level.


Yep agree with this.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just a reminder that Gary Sykes > Anthony Crolla


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Late money in on Murray.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good atmosphere and crowd this for a domestic dust up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

War john!!! Here's johnny!!! 

He's violent, he's desperate.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Just a reminder that Gary Sykes > Anthony Crolla


:good


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Crowd seemed behind Murray in the intros


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

dkos said:


> Frampton beating Molitor was like Warrington against Munroe tonight, except Frampton is 10x the fighter Warrington is. He doesn't get much credit for that win from me.


Do you give Quigg credit for beating Munyai?

Munyai's done very little. Molitor was IBF world champion 18 months before Frampton beat him. Molitor was a much better win.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Just a reminder that Gary Sykes > Anthony Crolla


The man who BRONER ducked.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pro Murray crowd it would seem, that million dollar nickname makes me cringe more like 20 pound crolla


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

War murray!!!!!!!


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Murray in 3 rounds!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder how quick hearn will sign murray if he wins.

Bet he already has the clause in lol


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Do you give Quigg credit for beating Munyai?
> 
> Munyai's done very little. Molitor was IBF world champion 18 months before Frampton beat him. Molitor was a much better win.


He hadn't shown that kind of form for ages though


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Do you give Quigg credit for beating Munyai?
> 
> Munyai's done very little. Molitor was IBF world champion 18 months before Frampton beat him. *Molitor was a much better win.*


No.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray looks too wound up.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

god imagine the look on Gallagher face if Murray wins early


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is what happens when we have 50-50 fights. ANTICIPATION

I can feel it in the air tonight oh Lord.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Its foyt noyt loyvvvvvveeee


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Is Murray signed with Hearn?


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

John McDonald has just blocked me. Surprised he has time for this in between announcing. Good god!!!


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Murray is one bad mofo


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Its the John Murray Machinnneeee!. WTF.. Seriously... what next Thomas the tank engine!..


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> This is what happens when we have 50-50 fights. ANTICIPATION
> 
> I can feel it in the air tonight oh Lord.


That feeling in your stomach.

Only boxing does it for me


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

john is in the zone


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crolla the Champion of what

My cock is a bigger champion


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Right i'm going Murray 9-12 stoppage..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Its the John Murray Machinnneeee!. WTF.. Seriously... what next Thomas the tank engine!..


"Fat Controller" Crolla.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> He hadn't shown that kind of form for ages though


Munyai has never shown that form though.

He's a no mark.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Excuses set in early lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

body shots in.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

tough round to score gave it to Murray


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

First round to Murray. Good body shots.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

crolla looks a bit sharper


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Murray round though it was quite clearly his, did far more work Crolla only landed a few counters.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

John Murray has it in those hands #THATPOWER


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Crolla round IMO. Landed the cleaner shots and the jab was functioning very well, good defence Murray didn't land much apart from a bit of bodywork.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like it'll be a good fight.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

has anyone seen the johnny greaves docu made by BT sport

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYOBq9ZvsY#t=20


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

9-10 Crolla


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Murray has no defence at all for the jab.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray marking up already


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Anyone able to PM me a way to watch Murrey/Croilla?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray getting to Crolla earlier than I thought. 

20-18 Murray


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla needs to set his feet a bit more. Yeah that lets Murray in but he can't keep Murray off with this back-pedalling act for 12 rounds.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Wtf is wat talking about.

Murray clearly won that round


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Sparky said:


> has anyone seen the johnny greaves docu made by BT sport
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qYOBq9ZvsY#t=20


Yeah, really enjoyed it, he's way too harsh on himself though! Seems a good fella.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

another close round gave it murray 2-0


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Murray won the first two.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Internet cut off and I missed most of the 2nd round. :lol:


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

20-18 Crolla


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Crollas blowing hard those body shots doing damage.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla's in bother here. His jab is working well it offsets John and lands at will but he has nothing else behind it bar the odd curled right hand around Murray's head hand. He's feeling the pace already, Murray's left hook to body and uppercuts are landing...

Good fight thus far. Murray needs to jab to body more to get closer quicker..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

2-0 Murray seriously i think the first 2 have been clear rounds for John keeps pushing Crolla up on the ropes and landing


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Crolla won the round but Murray should definitely be the happier of the 2.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Crolla's accuracy is much better than Murray's. That's the difference so far. Murray is hitting gloves but every time Crolla throws that jab, it lands flush.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

I've got Crolla 2-0 up but I am finding it difficult to imagine Crolla making it to the last bell.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

i only watched it the other day felt sorry for him when he retired he did have skills just not an opportunity early on his career did you see the tony booth one a couple of years ago also they are the same type of characters


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray brutalizing him here.


----------



## billy boy balbo (May 8, 2013)

aahhhh where are yous watching?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla does not have the footwork to offset Murray. He's just someone with an analogue controller on playstation going round in circles.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Murray looking like he's starting to take control. Let's see if he can keep it up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

3-0 murray

His eye is swelling bad though


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

crolla 28-29 murray


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

29-28 Crolla


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla loses this fight when he goes to ropes and he does of his own accord which says to me one of three things 1)pace bothering him 2) hurt 3)injury.

Murray's offensive work is so nice to watch, so much aggression. Shame he has no defence and walks like he's in treacle..


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

3-0 Crolla won't make the final bell if this continues Murray grinding him down


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

got murray 3-0 up but i do think it will come down to fitness


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

How can anyone seriously have crolla 3-0 up


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Crolla needs to start putting some power shots together and sitting down on them, he can't outbox Murray he needs something to keep him off him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Just completely the wrong style for Crolla to face.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

nope, JM above and looking a beast.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Class from murray


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

4-0 Crolla looks to be getting hurt


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

40-36 Murray

Crolla landing some nice jabs here and there, but Murray is the boss in there. Simple as that.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Finish him!!!!!!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Murray's on the verge of breaking Anthony's will. The man is a animal. This is why i love Murray (no homes). Warrior!.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Crolla 37-39 Murray


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Murray ending the round when he wants like a fucking G.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it level now but there won't be any need for score cards tonight. I like Crolla a lot and I'd have preferred him to win but it looks bad for him now.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This fight is more war than Command & Conquer: Red Alert


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

38-38 Even


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Murray is bossing this 4-0 Crolla looking tired now as well after only 4 rounds he just can't cope with Murray imo, guy really is a machine


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I feel so sorry for Crolla he looks like a rabbit in headlights in these assaults. Murray's a desperate, desperate man. Savage performance...


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

got Murray up 4-0 WBN 3-1 Murray


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Crolla is ducking low with his head. What is Murray supposed to do?


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Even my ass at best 1 round to Crolla and even then i think 4 of them were all Murray rounds


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Murray is going to gas, already starting to this round


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

This is great fun.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Murray is doing better than expected


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Bit like Rosé Maciel, harder vs cleaner shots


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray looks to be gassing.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

3-2 Crolla, looked a bit more steady to me in that round. Murray missing a lot.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

murray very slow now


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

4-1 murray


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good round for Crolla. Murray is reaching and looking considerably slower.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

49-46 Murray

Better from Crolla; Murray seems to be slowing down.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Crolla 47 - 48 Murray


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-1 Crolla round hope Murray is just trying to pace himself and not gassing


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Crollas first round


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

48-47 Crolla


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

3-2 Murray. I can definitely see a split decision if the pace continues till the final bell


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Lads how much have we missed Murray?. 

Murray's chipping away, He's even picking some off on gloves himself. I expect to see Crolla down in next few rounds.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is NIck Hailling paid by Matchroom or skysports


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

Murray looks slow in the 6th round.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Murray slowing down


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Best round so far for Anthony


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it 4-2 Crolla now. It seemed to be heading for a Murray stoppage but something happened to Murray after round 4. He's slowed and he is struggling to land anything.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

4-2 Murray


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

57 - 57


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Crolla favourite now on betfair


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Tides turning


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

Crolla in charge now IMO


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Murray looks to have gassed badly in the 5th and 6th.

Doesn't bode well.

Crolla boxing well behind his jab


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> When do you guys think the WBA will call for Quigg to face Rigo?


That's not happening any time soon... If you're the WBA, Quigg is the dream belt holder.

He's gotta a promoter with deep pockets who is happy to promote him as a 'world champion' - at the same time they're paying the sanctioning fees & refusing to even acknowledge the true WBA champion.

Perfect


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Murray can't get close to Crolla now. I have it 3-3 but Crolla is looking much better.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

58-56 Crolla


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

4-2 Murray John needs a second wind


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sparky said:


> *is NIck Hailling paid by* Matchroom or *skysports*


Gee, let me fucking think about that...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Quality fight this..


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray looking ragged but better round for John


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

68-65 Murray

Good round for John.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Crolla 66-67 Murray


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

68-65 murray


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Close round even round for me


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

4-3 Murray


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

68-65 Crolla


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

good 7th from Murray 5-2, but would argue with 4-3 eithier way


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Now that Crolla's hair as gone he looks a bit like Gary Neville from a distance. Still a beautiful man when groomed up close doe. DAT smile <3.

(No ****).


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Top top effort from both lads


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Another round for murray


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

76-76


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Crolla 76-76 Murray


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

77-75 Murray


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-3 Murray


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''Murray can't get close enough'' *Murray lands big overhand right* :lol:.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Terrible commentary. Murray winning fairly comfortably.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Judging by the scores posted thus far this is a fairly polarizing fight.

Prefer the cleaner work by Crolla.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

The bookies have apparently slashed the odds for Crolla so they must have him winning. Murray is still ahead for me but he's fading fast.


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

I have Crolla 5-3 up now. Really enjoying this


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

78-74 Crolla


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-4


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Murray's flurries when Crolla is on the ropes aren't as effective as the commentators are making out. Crolla's defence is tight and most of those shots are being blocked whereas when they're at range, Crolla lands at will.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Very honest from Joe G there, fair assessment won't argue with that, think that might spur Crolla on a bit too.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Uppercuts working, needs to use that more when Murray crowds him on the ropes.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Murray looks gassed in that corner i have murray up 5-3


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Johnny stunned..and still in his face.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

5-4 Million Dolla


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

86-85 Murray 

Biggest round for Crolla by far.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

crolla round have murray up 5-4


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

johns buggered


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Crolla 86-85 Murray


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I don't think Murray's hurt. Just poor balance...


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I missed the first 4 rounds, but I've only given Murray 1 round out of the next 5.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Murray is finished. Blew his load too early like I feared.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

88-83 Crolla


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

5-4 Murray, Crolla will win this i reckon Murray is gassed now


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

Murray's round. Crolla nearly nicked it in the last minute there but didn't do enough for me. Murray looks knackered now


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Sky bias scorecard


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

5-3-1 to Crolla for me. Good round for him and that uppercut can't miss.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Crolla controlling the action with his jab and quick hooks from the outside and uppercuts on the inside when Murray tries to maul him against the ropes.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Trickster said:


> Murray's round. Crolla nearly nicked it in the last minute there but didn't do enough for me. Murray looks knackered now


The 9th?

You sure?

Crolla's all day long


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Had some cracking fights crolla over the past few years


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn murray is done


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Prime Murray would have done this version of Crolla.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ooooooh Johnny looks fucked.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Can't wait to watch this tomorrow. Sounds like it's gone exactly how I thought it would...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Who said Crolla TKO10?


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Crolla is a far better fighter than i ever thought


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight. Great effort from both lads.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jeeeez, what a fight man. what a fight. Brutal and respects.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn great win for crolla.

Murray gassed out


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

cant win a fight if you tire from round 4 on.:-(


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Great performance by Crolla. Wish it would have gone to points for my league predictions though :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Excellent fight, great gameplan and a fair stoppage. Both men are fucking warriors.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Joe Gallagher is a fucking cunt. :lol:


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

Cracking fight.

Massive amount of respect for Crolla. Lesser fighters would have wilted during the first 4 rounds.

Crolla stayed calm, boxed off his jab and weathered the storm. Fantastic display of assured boxing.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Get the fuck in there!!! I got one right!!! Even predicted the right round


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats to Crolla


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

Fuck sake.

Bets down already, Murray blew himself out to early but take nothing away from Crolla. Had a good game plan, stuck to it and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Crolla is still fringe world level you fucking moron Halling, good win tonight fair enough but don't forget Murray was destroyed by Rios and Mitchell to say Crolla is world level is laughable


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

I felt tired just watching that


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

What a cracking fight. Bless both them guys for a fantastic battle. 

John please retire mate you've done yourself proud. Limited ability but so much heart. Now people please give Anthony props he's a warrior, good boxer and a nice kid and i hope he gets his chance to fight Burns or get pushed on for a world title. His current form warrants it more then Mitchell IMHO...


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

That KD landed behind the head


----------



## Little Tyson (Aug 2, 2012)

That was so cringe by Crolla and Gallagher then.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Crolla is still fringe world level you fucking moron Halling, good win tonight fair enough but don't forget Murray was destroyed by Rios and Mitchell to say Crolla is world level is laughable


To be fair to him, he said he's still fringe world level


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Just a shame crolla hasn't got a bit more power. Murray fucked himself early, from round 4 he was in trouble


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why did Murray fight like that though?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla's not fringe world level, nice lad that he is.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Brilliant performance, fair play to Crolla!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Thing is with John he blames Joe which to a extent i remember he was playing matchmaker in his career but you can't blame guy for lack of development when you're dragged out of a bar in Hamburg 2 weeks before fight with Mitchell...


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Burns vs Crolla when Burns wins in June?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Crolla/Mitchell or Burns now.


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

Dunno mind. I think Crolla is mentally tough enough to employ a game plan against the world contenders.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I want a rematch with Murray fighting more sensible, there were times when he got behind the jab and was out jabbing him, Dunno why is he was throwing 20 shots every time he had him on the ropes and barley hit him with any.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Marsili still around?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Everytime i see Hosea i can't help but laugh at him...:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Abril? Oh fuck that. boring twat.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stay the hell away from Abril not ready for him yet, he should fight Mitchell


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> I want a rematch with Murray fighting more sensible, there were times when he got behind the jab and was out jabbing him, Dunno why is he was throwing 20 shots every time he had him on the ropes and barley hit him with any.


He's finished mate sadly. He knows it as well..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Marsili is an excellent shout.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> He's finished mate sadly. He knows it as well..


Agreed.

Reminded me of Katsidis against Marquez.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

murray the winner of rees/buckland would be fun.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Dave Parris had it 88-83 Murray!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> murray the winner of rees/buckland would be fun.


if murray fights on i hope they make this fight

think murray will retire though


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

You Kipper said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Reminded me of Katsidis against Marquez.


Yep that's a good shout. Just started to fall apart and looked broken that was his last chance i don't think he has time or want to go back over old ground or prop up the domestic scene. He's training fighters now so he should crack on and stay off the drink..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> That KD landed behind the head


Nope it was bang on the ear. I thought so too until I saw the last replay which was the right angle to see it from.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Gallagher is a prick, he didn't even go over to say good fight or anything. I understand he and the Murrays have real beef but fuck, at least show that amount of sportmanship. Even Froch and Groves did.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

''we as a network'' Paul ''Mr Sky Sports'' Smith.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> That KD landed behind the head


Murray was no angel himself in there tbf


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Gallagher is a prick, he didn't even go over to say good fight or anything. I understand he and the Murrays have real beef but fuck, at least show that amount of sportmanship. Even Froch and Groves did.


Disappointing that. I know it's more then words it's money as well as name calling but there just be the better man as you say..


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

I hate Joe Gallagher nearly as much as I hate Galatasaray


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gallagher is a piece of shit what else is new, can't wait for all his boys to step up to world level and get exposed badly, Quigg, Crolla can't wait till both loose and it's purely because of that shithead


----------



## Trotter (Jul 27, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Prime Murray would have done this version of Crolla.


Yeah for sure

Murray is very very shop worn at this point


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like Gallagher but I agree he should have gone over to Murray at the end of the fight. What better time to offer a truce than after such a hard fight? Even if Murray would have rejected it, be the bigger man and do the right thing.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Gallagher is a piece of shit what else is new, can't wait for all his boys to step up to world level and get exposed badly, Quigg, Crolla can't wait till both loose and it's purely because of that shithead


what did ghallagher say i missed it?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what did gallag do??


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

I fucking hate Jim Watt :-(


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

once upon a time i used to believe that murray would win a world title and beat guys like katsidis. People were comparing him to a young ricky hatton minus the footwork, how wrong was i.


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

I like Murray but I hope he retires, the guy takes too much punishment. I actually thought he took a couple of unnecessary shots at the end of this fight. Dude was fucked.


----------



## Celtic Warrior 2.0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Azadi said:


> what did ghallagher say i missed it?


Didn't even go over to Murray after the fight surely should have shown some sportsmanship, what he said about Frampton fighting a Light Flyweight and telling us that nobody Quigg was fighting was top 10 SBW, he loves the limelight bad mouths fighters not with him and other trainers, he isn't the fighter so he should STFU about other fighters. He is just a proper dick


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Azadi said:


> what did ghallagher say i missed it?


Nothing, exactly that. When Murray was on the stool after being stopped every person in the ring, except Joe Gallagher, surrounded him to offer condolences and make sure he was alright. Gallagher just stood in the opposite corner smiling to himself. Classless cunt.

Like everyone is saying, no one expects him and the Murrays to suddenly be mates again but at least be gentlemen and be sporting after such a dramatic fight. If Froch and Groves managed it for a few minutes after their fight then everyone should.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Didn't even go over to Murray after the fight surely should have shown some sportsmanship, what he said about Frampton fighting a Light Flyweight and telling us that nobody Quigg was fighting was top 10 SBW, he loves the limelight bad mouths fighters not with him and other trainers, he isn't the fighter so he should STFU about other fighters. He is just a proper dick


i was thinking the reason why he didn't go over to murray during the interview was to try and not piss john off:yep


----------



## Trickster (Jun 6, 2012)

The Celtic Warrior said:


> Didn't even go over to Murray after the fight surely should have shown some sportsmanship, what he said about Frampton fighting a Light Flyweight and telling us that nobody Quigg was fighting was top 10 SBW, he loves the limelight bad mouths fighters not with him and other trainers, he isn't the fighter so he should STFU about other fighters. He is just a proper dick


Hard to disagree really, he's not a likable man. I wouldn't go as far as wanting his fighters to lose though unless I happen to dislike the fighter also. I've wanted Crolla to do well for himself ever since I saw his fight with Gary Sykes years ago, happy for him tonight.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

PaulieMc said:


> Nothing, exactly that. When Murray was on the stool after being stopped every person in the ring, except Joe Gallagher, surrounded him to offer condolences and make sure he was alright. Gallagher just stood in the opposite corner smiling to himself. Classless cunt.
> 
> Like everyone is saying, no one expects him and the Murrays to suddenly be mates again but at least be gentlemen and be sporting after such a dramatic fight. If Froch and Groves managed it for a few minutes after their fight then everyone should.


yeah i saw that bit when he was smirking, and yeah he should have gone over to john. ever since his fighters have been on winning streaks and ever since quigg won a title hes been really arrogant i think he even compared himself to roach. Good luck to the guy he may be a cunt but his fighters win.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Gero said:


> I like Murray but I hope he retires, the guy takes too much punishment. I actually thought he took a couple of unnecessary shots at the end of this fight. Dude was fucked.


He put everything in the first six rounds and came up short, if John Murray knew how to pace himself and had a half decent defence he would have dealt with Crolla. I think we've seen the end of two of the best domestic fighters of the last 8 years in Munroe and Murray and the start of a new era with the likes of Crolla and young Warrington taking over, a passing of the guard so to speak.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> He put everything in the first six rounds and came up short, if John Murray knew how to pace himself and had a half decent defence he would have dealt with Crolla. I think we've seen the end of two of the best domestic fighters of the last 8 years in Munroe and Murray and the start of a new era with the likes of Crolla and young Warrington taking over, a passing of the guard so to speak.


i think murray is very sensitive to facial damage, if you saw his face against mitchell and rios it looked like he'd been through a meat grinder even before that he fought some spaniad and his face was badly cut, if someone like crolla can do that he might as well retire and pick up a new trade.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Gero said:


> I like Murray but I hope he retires, the guy takes too much punishment. I actually thought he took a couple of unnecessary shots at the end of this fight. Dude was fucked.


Murray has Michael Katsidis syndrome, these guys can only fight one way. Really exciting to watch but not healthy for the fighters involved.

Was impressed with Crolla though, the lad dug deep and kept his head.

If Murray is going to continue he really needs to learn some defensive boxing, otherwise he's going to end up fucked.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah agree, I dont know what went on between Murray & Gallagar, but he should of gone over to Murray and shock hands...

I was very impressed with the way Crolla stuck to his game plan 2nite, his counter punching was brilliant, his jab was wicked, and he landed some great uppercuts to...

Good to see the camaraderie between the two after the fight to...


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Burns v Crolla, why not! Bigger fight for both than any of the belt holders, imo. Both have great followings and they're the two best lightweights in the country.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Weird how the Brit forum turns on the Brits after a performance like that but come 4am tonight it'll be gushing over the Americans.


Sadly Thats The Way The Brit Cookie Crumbles


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Sad night in some ways with end of Munroe and likely same for Murray. Both given us fantastic entertainment and both came up the hard way with smaller promoters.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

fair play to crolla, very tough lad. took some bollocks to stand up to the early barrage, ended up out-toughing murray, which I didn't see happening. thought john would wear him down and stop him late on. not only did he out-box john, but he out-fought him.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Sadly Thats The Way The Brit Cookie Crumbles


Who's turned on who ??

Ive seen nothing but respect on here for tonights fights, apart from the odd moron slagging off Quiggs opponent.

Was a great night of boxing.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> fair play to crolla, very tough lad. *took some bollocks to stand up to the early barrage*, ended up out-toughing murray, which I didn't see happening. thought john would wear him down and stop him late on. not only did he out-box john, but he out-fought him.


:lol::lol: TBH Crolla's missus is a good looking girl but i don't think his bollocks will be in use for a while John strayed low plenty of times tonight :lol:.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> Fair play to Quigg very clinical. Munyai showed some skills but the roll was all wrong why fighters persist with it is beyond me..


That's pretty much it. Looked to have some skills but that defence.......


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::lol: TBH Crolla's missus is a good looking girl but i don't think his bollocks will be in use for a while John strayed low plenty of times tonight :lol:.


LOL was very lucky not to have a point taken off. thought it was developing into murrays kind of fight tho, crolla did surprise me tonight, deserves massive credit.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> LOL was very lucky not to have a point taken off. thought it was developing into murrays kind of fight tho, crolla did surprise me tonight, deserves massive credit.


Agreed. Crolla a tougher kid then he looks :yep.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

NoMas said:


> Yeah agree, I dont know what went on between Murray & Gallagar, but he should of gone over to Murray and shock hands...
> 
> I was very impressed with the way Crolla stuck to his game plan 2nite, his counter punching was brilliant, his jab was wicked, and he landed some great uppercuts to...
> 
> Good to see the camaraderie between the two after the fight to...


Why.

I could be wrong on this. But Murray seems to be the one who's always talking shit about Gallagher.

I didnt here too much coming bach.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Agreed. Crolla a tougher kid then he looks :yep.


heard murray collapsed in the dressing room. time for the guy to retire. you cant just walk forward defending shots with your face and expect to last long. too many tough nights. should have his licence taken off him. fighters need to saved from themselves sometimes.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> heard murray collapsed in the dressing room. time for the guy to retire. you cant just walk forward defending shots with your face and expect to last long. too many tough nights. should have his licence taken off him. fighters need to saved from themselves sometimes.


Aw man that's not good at all!!. Is he alright do you know?.. I agree totally with you bro it's a recipe for disaster...


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Mandanda said:


> Aw man that's not good at all!!. Is he alright do you know?.. I agree totally with you bro it's a recipe for disaster...


collapsed through exhaustion, been taken to hospital. hopefully nothing serious, but this is defo one war too many for the lad.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> heard murray collapsed in the dressing room. time for the guy to retire. you cant just walk forward defending shots with your face and expect to last long. too many tough nights. should have his licence taken off him. fighters need to saved from themselves sometimes.


as long as fans ignore the obvious and pick him to win he will keep getting fights, this fight and the buildup was everything wrong with the british scene.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

kf3 said:


> as long as fans ignore the obvious and pick him to win he will keep getting fights, this fight and the buildup was everything wrong with the british scene.


What a bullshit statement, John Murray is his own man and can make his own decisions.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> What a bullshit statement, John Murray is his own man and can make his own decisions.


Stop insulting everyone that you disagree with. Grow up.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> collapsed through exhaustion, been taken to hospital. hopefully nothing serious, but this is defo one war too many for the lad.


Thanks for update just said a prayer for him.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

kf3 said:


> as long as fans ignore the obvious and pick him to win he will keep getting fights, this fight and the buildup was everything wrong with the british scene.


personally think rios beat everything out of him, don't think you can ever be the same after such a beating. you don't fail a brain scan for nothing, the writing has been on the wall. in hindsight it was a poor decision to grant him his license again. hopefully tonight is the last night we see him in the ring. nothing to prove to anyone. hope he can move on and become a trainer or work for sky with all his faculties in tact. sadly most boxers careers don't have a happy ending, which is criminal seen as they're in the toughest game of all and deserve it more than anyone.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> Stop insulting everyone that you disagree with. Grow up.


How is disagreeing with someone an insult?

In the last 24 hours the only person Ive insulted is you, because you genuinely are a cunt. atsch


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> What a bullshit statement, John Murray is his own man and can make his own decisions.


of course he can, but if those decisions are advertised as good fights, and people pick him to win...
whatever, makes me sad.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

So what time for Paulie?


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> personally think rios beat everything out of him, don't think you can ever be the same after such a beating. you don't fail a brain scan for nothing, the writing has been on the wall. in hindsight it was a poor decision to grant him his license again. hopefully tonight is the last night we see him in the ring. nothing to prove to anyone. hope he can move on and become a trainer or work for sky with all his faculties in tact. sadly most boxers careers don't have a happy ending, which is criminal seen as they're in the toughest game of all and deserve it more than anyone.


exactly, well said


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> How is disagreeing with someone an insult?
> 
> In the last 24 hours the only person Ive insulted is you, because you genuinely are a cunt. atsch





Nifty.Tech said:


> What a bullshit statement,


You are an awful poster.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Gutted for John but I had a feeling this would happen. Maybe this fight came 2 fights too early into his comeback, I dunno. 

Crolla is on a roll right now. Fair play to him, he dug deep and was mature and patient enough to wait for the inevitable to happen.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> What a bullshit statement, John Murray is his own man and can make his own decisions.


fucking behave yourself. fighters need to be protected from themselves. if they're too brave for their own good and carry on taking punishment when they shouldn't someone needs to step in and prevent these warriors from any lasting damage. its ok saying hes his own man but something cant be right with a sport that's littered with fighters going on too long and suffering in later life. medical tests need to be more stringent in such a brutal profession.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Horse said:


> You are an awful poster.


Are you trying to prove something by highlighting my posts, if I started highlighting yours you'd look like you belong in an institute for the mentally challenged.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

John Murray ‏@JohnMurray84 18m

Respect to my mate @ant_crolla brilliant fight pal. Go on and win a world title. You deserve it. X


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> So what time for Paulie?


A very long time


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

manos de piedra said:


> heard murray collapsed in the dressing room. time for the guy to retire. you cant just walk forward defending shots with your face and expect to last long. too many tough nights. should have his licence taken off him. fighters need to saved from themselves sometimes.


I thought Murray looked in a bad way around 7 or 8, but obviously there was no reason to stop the fight then. I didn't like the way he'd become unsteady on his legs at all though. It's not like he just looked clumsy when Crolla turned him, even when he wasn't near Crolla, something was up with his footwork.

Hopefully he's ok though.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

manos de piedra said:


> fucking behave yourself. fighters need to be protected from themselves. if they're too brave for their own good and carry on taking punishment when they shouldn't someone needs to step in and prevent these warriors from any lasting damage. its ok saying hes his own man but something cant be right with a sport that's littered with fighters going on too long and suffering in later life. medical tests need to be more stringent in such a brutal profession.


Behave myself? People on here talking about John Murray like he is a child, Im pretty sure he is smart enough to know when his time in the game is done himself. He genuinely believed he was going to beat Crolla and by the looks of this forum a lot of other people did too. Now all of a sudden he should have been protected and never been given his license back,get the fuck out of here with that shit.

I love how people change their spots as soon as a fight is over and come up with all of these strange statements.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

few interesting things from terry dooleys twitter...

scores at stoppage were - It was 87-85 JM Davies. 88-83 JM Parris. 88-84 Crolla from Gray. 

hearn wants murray to appear on future shows if he wants too.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Behave myself? People on here talking about John Murray like he is a child, Im pretty sure he is smart enough to know when his time in the game is done himself. He genuinely believed he was going to beat Crolla and by the looks of this forum a lot of other people did too. Now all of a sudden he should have been protected and never been given his license back,get the fuck out of here with that shit.
> 
> I love how people change their spots as soon as a fight is over and come up with all of these strange statements.


hes been in too many wars n taken too many punches. if you can't see that you are fucking clues. why did he fail a brain scan in the first place? of course he genuinely thought he'd beat crolla, don't think theres too many fighters that go in there thinking they're gonna lose. sure ali thought he was gonna beat holmes, admittedly that's an exaggeration but the point is fighters are usually the last ones to know when to call it a day so to say they're their own men is fuckin idiotic. most of the time they need to be told when to quit n sadly most of the time its too late.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> John Murray ‏@JohnMurray84 18m
> 
> Respect to my mate @ant_crolla brilliant fight pal. Go on and win a world title. You deserve it. X


Classy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Behave myself? People on here talking about John Murray like he is a child, Im pretty sure he is smart enough to know when his time in the game is done himself. He genuinely believed he was going to beat Crolla and by the looks of this forum a lot of other people did too. Now all of a sudden he should have been protected and never been given his license back,get the fuck out of here with that shit.
> 
> I love how people change their spots as soon as a fight is over and come up with all of these strange statements.


no one is calling john murray a child or anything like it, personally i think a man is allowed to get dead if he wants to, even if its not for money(not that murray will die from this, that is the extreme).

But this was advertised and accepted as a competitive fight, which was fucking ridiculous, it is bad for crolla to think he won a competitive fight, it is bad for crolla that this will be an overrated win, what happens when he gets a world title fight against an actual opponent?

It's bad for fans who actually want a good fight. The more of these fights the less people will expect of domestic fights, which is a bad thing surely? I am english and have no respect for the scene in this country, fights like that are an embarresment, let alone the fact people actually picked him to win.

I called ko10 in the second round, the fact i was right is irrelevant, the fact that the basic result(tko crolla) obvious is, yet crolla will in all likleyhood(i hope not) suffer the same fate of matchmaking/promoter bullshit that has damaged the careers of countless british fighters.

People need to stop buying promotional bullshit and paying for shit fights, but first they need to stop picking john murray to win, events like this makes us look ridiculous in the eyes of the rest of the world, if the british titles, and british boxing in general want to be respected fights like this need to stop.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

manos de piedra said:


> hes been in too many wars n taken too many punches. if you can't see that you are fucking clues. why did he fail a brain scan in the first place? of course he genuinely thought he'd beat crolla, don't think theres too many fighters that go in there thinking they're gonna lose. sure ali thought he was gonna beat holmes, admittedly that's an exaggeration but the point is fighters are usually the last ones to know when to call it a day so to say they're their own men is fuckin idiotic. most of the time they need to be told when to quit n sadly most of the time its too late.


This is a sport where people punch the living shit out of each for a pay cheque and your talking about safety measures and the protection of fighters?

Get a grip atsch


----------



## tawetrent (Jun 9, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> few interesting things from terry dooleys twitter...
> 
> scores at stoppage were - It was 87-85 JM Davies. 88-83 JM Parris. 88-84 Crolla from Gray.


Pathetic scoring. I had a fair wedge on Murray but even with the obvious bias I had Crolla a round up going into what turned out to be the last round. The betting markets certainly had Crolla as clear fave as well. Scoring in this sport is a joke.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

kf3 said:


> no one is calling john murray a child or anything like it, personally i think a man is allowed to get dead if he wants to, even if its not for money(not that murray will die from this, that is the extreme).
> 
> But this was advertised and accepted as a competitive fight, which was fucking ridiculous, it is bad for crolla to think he won a competitive fight, it is bad for crolla that this will be an overrated win, what happens when he gets a world title fight against an actual opponent?
> 
> ...


What are you blathering about?

Please tell me you are high :lol:


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> What are you blathering about?
> 
> Please tell me you are high :lol:


any actual response?
any boxing knowledge?
no? i'm not suprised coz you are full of shit

http://deadspin.com/why-i-fixed-fights-1535114232
read this then think about why murray was the opponent, i have no idea why anyone thought he could win


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

US card on.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> This is a sport where people punch the living shit out of each for a pay cheque and your talking about safety measures and the protection of fighters?
> 
> Get a grip atsch


no mate you are right, their should be no safety measures and protection of fighters! are you fucking real?! its because its so brutal that it should have the most stringent safety measures. so you think the decision to call it a day should rest solely with the fighter cos they're their own men n are smart enough to know when to stop? if you truly believe that then you're a moron. a fighter is usually the last person to admit to themselves that they don't have it anymore. why the fuck do you think so many are fucked in later life? its for the fact that most of them don't know when to quit.


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

kf3 said:


> any actual response?
> any boxing knowledge?
> no? i'm not suprised coz you are full of shit


I've known John for years. He's as lucid now as he's ever been. I'll be talking to him tomorrow, and if he says wants to carry on and is given a licence then he it's his decision. I don't agree with wringing fighters out like dish clothes and discarding them once our entertainment is tinged with discomfort. John's a fighter, he's been fighting his whole life and can still win a lot of fights.

Damage just doesn't occur late in a fight or career, it's happening right before our eyes the whole time. We've just got to trust in the medical stringency, which is excellent over here.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

kf3 said:


> any actual response?
> any boxing kniowledge?
> no? i'm not suprised coz you are full of shit


Your saying that fight tonight wasn't a proper fight?? Well Im sorry mate but that was a fight of the year candidate for me.

It was sad the way John Murray went out and I hope he's ok, but thats boxing, its not a tickling contest, its a cruel, ruthless sport where money oversees sense. I mean these guys punch each other around a ring for a pay cheque, does that make sense logically?

If you don't like the way the sport is in this country don't watch it, its as simple as that but don't think the Americans are anyway more compassionate towards fighters than we are because they are not.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

King Geedorah said:


> I've known John for years. He's as lucid now as he's ever been. I'll be talking to him tomorrow, and if he says wants to carry on and is given a licence then he it's his decision. I don't agree with wringing fighters out like dish clothes and discarding them once our entertainment is tinged with discomfort. John's a fighter, he's been fighting his whole life and can still win a lot of fights.
> 
> Damage just doesn't occur late in a fight or career, it's happening right before our eyes the whole time. We've just got to trust in the medical stringency, which is excellent over here.


you are talking to the wrong guy, i never said murray was brain damaged, and i hope he never is, it is the mismatch he was put in, and particullarly the fans who gave this fight credibility that i have a problem with.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

kf3 said:


> no one is calling john murray a child or anything like it, personally i think a man is allowed to get dead if he wants to, even if its not for money(not that murray will die from this, that is the extreme).
> 
> But this was advertised and accepted as a competitive fight, which was fucking ridiculous, it is bad for crolla to think he won a competitive fight, it is bad for crolla that this will be an overrated win, what happens when he gets a world title fight against an actual opponent?
> 
> ...


How wasn't this a competitive fight? Murray arguably won 4 or 5 rounds and had Crolla in trouble at times, he just got worn down and gassed...


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Danny said:


> How wasn't this a competitive fight? Murray arguably won 4 or 5 rounds and had Crolla in trouble at times, he just got worn down and gassed...


so he got stopped, with over 2 rounds to go. once that has happened do they go to the scorecards?


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

kf3 said:


> you are talking to the wrong guy, i never said murray was brain damaged, and i hope he never is, it is the mismatch he was put in, and particullarly the fans who gave this fight credibility that i have a problem with.


Most of the fights I see are mismatches. Nothing of note happens and you can fill in the x4, x6, or x8 scorecards in before you even leave the house. That wasn't a mismatch. I was there. I saw the scorecards around me, we all had it even going into the sixth, which doesn't happen in mismatches. I'm sorry if I replied to the wrong quote, and haven't read the whole thread, but no one's out on the scrapheap tonight.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Your saying that fight tonight wasn't a proper fight?? Well Im sorry mate but that was a fight of the year candidate for me.
> 
> It was sad the way John Murray went out and I hope he's ok, but thats boxing, its not a tickling contest, its a cruel, ruthless sport where money oversees sense. I mean these guys punch each other around a ring for a pay cheque, does that make sense logically?
> 
> If you don't like the way the sport is in this country don't watch it, its as simple as that but don't think the Americans are anyway more compassionate towards fighters than we are because they are not.


americans aren't more compassionate, as you say it is a fight and people get hurt, what americans do or don't do is irrelevant, but one thing they don't do is keep decent fighters doing nothing and get support from the fans for it.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

King Geedorah said:


> Most of the fights I see are mismatches. Nothing of note happens and you can fill in the x4, x6, or x8 scorecards in before you even leave the house. That wasn't a mismatch. I was there. I saw the scorecards around me, we all had it even going into the sixth, which doesn't happen in mismatches. I'm sorry if I replied to the wrong quote, and haven't read the whole thread, but no one's out on the scrapheap tonight.


as above, does the scorecard matter in a tko?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shut up..studio is depressing.


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> few interesting things from terry dooleys twitter...
> 
> scores at stoppage were - It was 87-85 JM Davies. 88-83 JM Parris. 88-84 Crolla from Gray.
> 
> hearn wants murray to appear on future shows if he wants too.


Yeah, Eddie seemed happy with the fight. People give Murray gyp at times, and that's up to them, but on two occasions he's helped Sky elevate a broadcast, people don't forget stuff like that and you can see the fondness people have for him around ringside. Put Murray into a fight and he'll sell it, especially if you're as dry as he is, and put everything he's got into the fight itself.

People can talk mismatch and all the rest of it, but I know for a fact that Crolla wasn't one of that mindset.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gabriel rusalos!


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

kf3 said:


> as above, does the scorecard matter in a tko?


Most of the fights I see are mismatches. *Nothing of note happens and you can fill in the x4, x6, or x8 scorecards in before you even leave the house*. That wasn't a mismatch. *I was there. I saw the scorecards around me, we all had it even going into the sixth, which doesn't happen in mismatches.* I'm sorry if I replied to the wrong quote, and haven't read the whole thread, but no one's out on the scrapheap tonight.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

manos de piedra said:


> no mate you are right, their should be no safety measures and protection of fighters! are you fucking real?! its because its so brutal that it should have the most stringent safety measures. so you think the decision to call it a day should rest solely with the fighter cos they're their own men n are smart enough to know when to stop? if you truly believe that then you're a moron. a fighter is usually the last person to admit to themselves that they don't have it anymore. why the fuck do you think so many are fucked in later life? its for the fact that most of them don't know when to quit.


Whatever man, you go and tell a guy with 2 or 3 kids he can't fight anymore when thats the only way he knows how to put food on his families table. Like I said before boxing is cruel sport full stop, look what happened to Magomed Abdulsalamov he never failed a brain scan or a medical and he was put into an induced coma from too many blows to the head.

The point I am trying to make is no matter what measures are taken, two guys getting into a ring and beating the shit of each other is dangerous regardless. You can call me all the names under the sun if you want but thats the way it is.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

kf3 said:


> so he got stopped, with over 2 rounds to go. once that has happened do they go to the scorecards?


Since when does a simply a stoppage mean a fight isn't competitive? Was Taylor not competitive with Froch just because he got stopped in the final round? Was Coyle not competitive with Matthews 'cos he got nailed with one shot and stopped?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I just backed Shumenov on points. Might be a mistake going against the ageless wonder but i think Shumenov is a different animal than the young bucks B-hop has fought recently.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> I just backed Shumenov on points. Might be a mistake going against the ageless wonder but i think Shumenov is a different animal than the young bucks B-hop has fought recently.


Shumenov looked fearless in the build up, I really like the way he's conducted himself.

If he does beat Hopkins Ill enjoy it.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Danny said:


> Since when does a simply a stoppage mean a fight isn't competitive? Was Taylor not competitive with Froch just because he got stopped in the final round? Was Coyle not competitive with Matthews 'cos he got nailed with one shot and stopped?


neither of those fights were similar this.

people are focussing on what i said about this fight(i can accept mismatch was too far, but it was never gonna be the fight people were talking about). I was criticising a scene where fans eat this up and it ends up holding our fighters back on the world stage.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

King Geedorah said:


> Most of the fights I see are mismatches. *Nothing of note happens and you can fill in the x4, x6, or x8 scorecards in before you even leave the house*. That wasn't a mismatch. *I was there. I saw the scorecards around me, we all had it even going into the sixth, which doesn't happen in mismatches.* I'm sorry if I replied to the wrong quote, and haven't read the whole thread, but no one's out on the scrapheap tonight.


That was one of the fights of the year mate and it was down to both fighters leaving it all in the ring, I have no idea what that other guy is blathering about saying it was a mismatch. I truly believe if John Murray had of paced himself a little better and paid more attention to his defence instead of just trying to knock Crolla out he may have lasted the distance and quite possibly won the fight. It wasn't to be though, hopefully John is ok he should be proud of his performance and if he does decide to pack it in theres definitely no shame in going out the way he did, fighting like a true warrior.


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> Whatever man, you go and tell a guy with 2 or 3 kids he can't fight anymore when thats the only way he knows how to put food on his families table. Like I said before boxing is cruel sport full stop, look what happened to Magomed Abdulsalamov he never failed a brain scan or a medical and he was put into an induced coma from too many blows to the head.
> 
> The point I am trying to make is no matter what measures are taken, two guys getting into a ring and beating the shit of each other is dangerous regardless. You can call me all the names under the sun if you want but thats the way it is.


of course its a dangerous sport, not denying that, n yes unexpected tragedies do happen given the nature of the sport, but the more you can do to protect them the better. if you think the decision to carry on fighting should be just down to the fighter then I personally think that's ludicrous. if someone's showing signs of brain damage but he wants to carry on fighting then let him? ok sayin hes got a wife n kids but not much use to them if he suffers permanent damage.


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

kf3 said:


> neither of those fights were similar this.
> 
> people are focussing on what i said about this fight(i can accept mismatch was too far, but it was never gonna be the fight people were talking about). I was criticising a scene where fans eat this up and it ends up holding our fighters back on the world stage.


Are you trying to say that British fighters knock seven bells out of each other and it means they knackered by the time they get to EBU level, let alone world? If so, I've said a similar thing myself, especially when British champions do 3+ defences, but that doesn't apply in this case IMO.

Enjoy the fights, chaps. I'm going for Hopkins by UD.

No one's done it for as long as he has on the books, but Dempsey did it on the streets well into his 70s. Here's the original article on his mugging comeback: http://tinyurl.com/m8r4ool.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

King Geedorah said:


> Most of the fights I see are mismatches. *Nothing of note happens and you can fill in the x4, x6, or x8 scorecards in before you even leave the house*. That wasn't a mismatch. *I was there. I saw the scorecards around me, we all had it even going into the sixth, which doesn't happen in mismatches.* I'm sorry if I replied to the wrong quote, and haven't read the whole thread, but no one's out on the scrapheap tonight.


i can agree calling it a mismatch was too much,

do you think this fight will help crollas development as a fighter? maybe you do, i don't. any foreign viewer will not be impressed with what they saw tonite. british boxing used to be 2nd only to america, the british title was actually worth something in the wider world. is the continued irrelevance of british boxing good for you? Is the fact many british fighters don't get to the world stage (and the £$£$£) until they are past prime a good thing for you?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

stick with the mint tea!!


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

Nifty.Tech said:


> That was one of the fights of the year mate and it was down to both fighters leaving it all in the ring, I have no idea what that other guy is blathering about saying it was a mismatch. I truly believe if John Murray had of paced himself a little better and paid more attention to his defence instead of just trying to knock Crolla out he may have lasted the distance and quite possibly won the fight. It wasn't to be though, hopefully John is ok he should be proud of his performance and if he does decide to pack it in theres definitely no shame in going out the way he did, fighting like a true warrior.


Aye, he's OK. I'd have cranked it up and down myself in those first six, looking at it strategically, but it is what it is. It's done. On to the next one, and John's in a much, much better place than he was after his last defeat.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

King Geedorah said:


> Are you trying to say that British fighters knock seven bells out of each other and it means they knackered by the time they get to EBU level, let alone world? If so, I've said a similar thing myself, especially when British champions do 3+ defences, but that doesn't apply in this case IMO.
> 
> Enjoy the fights, chaps. I'm going for Hopkins by UD.
> 
> No one's done it for as long as he has on the books, but Dempsey did it on the streets well into his 70s. Here's the original article on his mugging comeback: http://tinyurl.com/m8r4ool.


yep, they are held back by promoters and it is the fans who facilitate it.


----------



## King Geedorah (Jun 11, 2012)

kf3 said:


> i can agree calling it a mismatch was too much,
> 
> do you think this fight will help crollas development as a fighter? maybe you do, i don't. any foreign viewer will not be impressed with what they saw tonite. british boxing used to be 2nd only to america, the british title was actually worth something in the wider world. is the continued irrelevance of british boxing good for you? Is the fact many british fighters don't get to the world stage (and the £$£$£) until they are past prime a good thing for you?


Good questions. I'll send my own answers to Reeno and hope for the best :TU:


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

King Geedorah said:


> Good questions. I'll send my own answers to Reeno and hope for the best :TU:


i don't know what that means but i think you see what i was getting at.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jacobs just let slip he will fight quillin if he wins to night, @ the barclays centre


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

finally..Boxing.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Peter Quillin put 19 pounds on between the weigh-in and the fight? Can that be right? He doesn't even look a big middleweight.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Really looking forward to porter malignaggi later.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol she wants the BBC.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

When is quillin going to fight someone decent?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Quillin 6-0 up so far but a boring fight. Opponent tailor made for him and still not being able to shine.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Quillin rehydrates 19lbs fights a Light Middleweight and still looks like shit. Shame none of the British middleweights could get this fucker in the ring.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Awful fight...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Cant stick this much longer. I think I'll wait for Malinaggi Porter and then bedtime. Cant sit through 12 rounds of Bernard Hopkins vs some robotic Kazakh at this hour without serious alcohol and I'm all out.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

boxnation team are on ketamine.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Does Qullin think he's looking great here because he's outboxing an old, battleworn 154lb'er? It's been the same round 10 times in a row, he really needs to step through the gears against a punch bag.

Konecny was a strong if basic guy at 154lbs, at middleweight is a completely non-entity at this stage and needs to be put to the sword.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Great match making this


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Quillin once more showing why he has no business in a ring with Golovkin.

Konecny is super durable though, very, very tough guy. One of the better chins in boxing.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

hassan ndam njikam would have done him in, if they had a rematch


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> boxnation team are on ketamine.


Barry Jones loves the LSD.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Far too late for this shite, can't believe its nearly 4am and the 2nd fight aint on yet.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This always promised to be a really dull night and, sadly, I don't think we're in for any pleasant surprises.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This is gonna be an ugly fight.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What's Matchroom's excuse going to be for the Brook - Porter fight not happening?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Even if Porter gasses here, what's Paulie going to do to capitalise on it?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good start from porter, landing his jab at will.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Kell Brook would get hammered by Shawn Porter!

This guy Porter is an absolute killer.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Paulie's fucked, just doesn't have the power to keep Porter off him.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> Kell Brook would get hammered by Shawn Porter!
> 
> This guy Porter is an absolute killer.


Woahhh getting ahead of yourself there, long way to go in this fight just yet.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

lol brook is going to die on the inside vs porter

worst style possible for him 

i bet he doesnt take the fight


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

kell brook look away now! this must make some scary viewing for matchroom


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Woahhh getting ahead of yourself there, long way to go in this fight just yet.


Porter is going to keep taking the rounds easily. Paulie has nothing to stop the assault. Even is Porter tires, what is he going to do to beat him? He'll be far too far behind by that point.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Smooth said:


> Woahhh getting ahead of yourself there, long way to go in this fight just yet.


You were saying?

Porter would knock Brook out within 6, He's just too strong.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Very, very impressive by Porter. He did what a lot of fighters have failed to do with Paulie, treated him with the complete contempt that his lack of power might lead to.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lord have mercy.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

ButeTheBeast said:


> You were saying?
> 
> Porter would knock Brook out within 6, He's just too strong.


Hahahaha what a fucking stoppage! I'm very impressed.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I'm ready to declare Porter legit at this time :deal


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Woahhh getting ahead of yourself there, long way to go in this fight just yet.


Yeah . . . .

:hey:


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys I'm crying right now.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow 

Porter had improved so much 

No wonder Eddie and brook preferred Paulie 

But 
Brook will pose different problems , will be a good fight


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Porter is going to keep taking the rounds easily. Paulie has nothing to stop the assault. Even is Porter tires, what is he going to do to beat him? He'll be far too far behind by that point.


Hahaha what a stoppage! I got it massively wrong, thought paulie would come into it. Porter is a fighter who seems to be improving with every fight.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter is going to knock the fuck out of Kell Brook. This kid is the real deal, fuck your Adrien Broners. Inside fighter unbelievable.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Showtime shawn porter put on a show! Him vs Brook is some fight.


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

How did Julio Diaz beat this guy in the first fight? (Fight got called as a draw)


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Paulie's defence is pretty damn terrible really.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Quillin and Porter with the heavy Christianity...I'm sure Jesus would be a boxer if he was alive these days...


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Porter KO's Brook.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Smokin' Shawn Porter! :ibutt

Those left hooks were beast!

Was gonna call it quits tonight seeing as it's 4am but Porter woke me right up, great performance.

Credit to Paulie though, was getting ragdolled with some of those shots but showed his toughness to stand up and his experience to keep going. Tough to see where he goes from here, would like to see him hang em up and concentrate on the commentary. Unless he comes over to fight Brook at some point in which case i'm gonna don my finest Jersey Shore costume and support him.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

Chuffed for Porter, had a few words with him when he posted on BoxingScene when he'd just turned pro, class guy. 

Twats the shît out of Brook, for me.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Kind of odd how Paulie had it in his mind to expose himself early in this fight, it was almost as if he thought he could trade because Porter isn't a noted puncher. I say almost, but I struggle to believe somebody as experienced and set in his style as he is would think that.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Bye Brook. :rofl


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> Bye Brook. :rofl


he'd beat the breaks off khan as well


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Azadi said:


> he'd beat the breaks off khan as well


No.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Brook will be desperate for the Khan fight now. Matchroom will be praying for a Collazo win or else they have nowhere to go.

Wouldn't be surprised if they tried to bring Paulie over here for Brook.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

eddie hearn better not bitch out and pull brook out of his mando position. 


Mugsy said:


> No.


yeah khan has the chin and style to deal with him:yep


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Porter - Thurman is a fight i'd love to see this year.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

brook would get crushed down.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Brook will be desperate for the Khan fight now. Matchroom will be praying for a Collazo win or else they have nowhere to go.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if they tried to bring Paulie over here for Brook.


Khan loses to collazo and Brook fights khan he'll get absolutely no credit and will prove he's a ducker if he skips porter fight.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

It's movie music night.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nature B-Hop! WOOO!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hopkins is gonna look so fucking stupid the day he comes to the ring with his alien mask on and gets his ass whipped :lol:


----------



## manos de piedra (Mar 30, 2014)

I hate this whole B-hop alien shit


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm out, ain't staying up to watch this boring ass fight. Good night of boxing tonight, well done Ant Crolla and Shawn Porter.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Khan loses to collazo and Brook fights khan he'll get absolutely no credit and will prove he's a ducker if he skips porter fight.


It'll still sell in this country as a grudge match. I'm being extremely generous here, but I think that's the only way they can avoid Porter and save a bit of face.

They need to bite the bullet though. They've talked about this shot for 2.5 years. Get in the ring and get it over with.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off Broner ya Rick Ross looking motherfucker.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol:

This fuckin mask man.

Reminds me of Scary Movie 4.

Keep expecting Hop to pee out of his finger, with Marquez stood underneath him lapping it up.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol: Dat referee.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> It'll still sell in this country as a grudge match. I'm being extremely generous here, but I think that's the only way they can avoid Porter and save a bit of face.
> 
> They need to bite the bullet though. They've talked about this shot for 2.5 years. Get in the ring and get it over with.


Eddie has said on twitter now its porter next for brook but I suppose you can take his words as a pinch of salt. Unfortunately casuals will lap up khan vs brook and it will sell so you're spot on there.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov's grunting before throwing shots is annoying. You're not Maria fucking Sharapova!


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Eddie has said on twitter now its porter next for brook but I suppose you can take his words as a pinch of salt. Unfortunately casuals will lap up khan vs brook and it will sell so you're spot on there.


Well, IMO, Brook vs Khan (coming off a loss) a UK primetime does better business than Brook vs an American with no UK profile in the middle of the night. They'll make faaaar more money from that fight.

If Khan loses to Collazo, Matchroom will have a contract in front of him before he wakes up.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Nightmare for the judges.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What is it about Hopkins that makes opponents so gun shy ? its fucking weird.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He's his own fucking trainer? :lol:

Could he make this any easier for Hopkins?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hopkins is wonderful


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

What is Shumenov doing in there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Does Hopkins actually respond to what Richardson says to him?


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't know about anyone else but i think this is beautiful to watch


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

DC is a good fight crowd. Probably the best in the US.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Superb from Hopkins yet again


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Split?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Split decision? WTF?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Split decision?!!! Possibly the most ridiculous scoring I've ever seen, that was a schooling.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seriously, maybe there was one round for shumenov, not 4, not 6


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I scored the first 2 rounds for Shumenov... after that, Hopkins dominated, although rounds 3 and 4 were fairly close.

Hopkins is a fuckin legend.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Padilla's scorecard was utterly heinous. I even think the 116-111's were generous, personally. Hopkins was awesome but Shumenov was as average as he was great, that Shumenov wasn't particularly aggressive enabled B-Hop to be a lot more aesthetically pleasing than he otherwise would've been. Enjoyable fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

as many people already knew. shumenov is just very very average. that a 49 old hopkins can unify titles in the division is more a sign how weak the light heavyweight division outside kovalev and stevenson is.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Just catching up with last night.

What a performance from Anthony crolla,absolutely superb.tactically spot on,better defence,good variety and good power displayed.

When he beat willie limond I thought he was going to go on to world level,but the Derry Matthews bouts made me think he wasn't up to wars at lightweight,but I'm glad to see he has proved me wrong.he has bulked up,and improved his defence,he has always had a great heart and the willingness to engage in battle and the losses have made him a better fighter.

As for Murray,he blew his lot thinking he could overpower crolla,and as he has before he gassed and his face broke up.very Similar to the Kevin Mitchell fight in that he took too much punishment from a better,more accurate boxer.he still is a very good domestic fighter but the Mitchell,rios and crolla fights have shown his limitations.

Well done @Vano-irons good call.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

As for Scott quigg,he looks in his prime now physically.he looks strong,powerful and his studious nature shows through his clever boxing.

Another very good performance.

Overall,great night for matchroom and joe Gallagher,Eddie Hearn put on a great show that attracted the type of crowd we want to see for domestic boxing.i was impressed.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

First impressions from America,Lukas Konecny isn't the same fighter at middle and without the advert on his back.

And Shawn porter is a legit welter contender.ive fancied him (no ****) for a while,and he even impressed me in the first fight with Julio Diaz,despite most people using that as a reason not to rate him.

Porter v brook is a very good fight but porters better level of opponent means he has to be favourite,then when you see how brook struggles against a marauding pressure fighter then you would have to worry about brook.

I like porter a lot and realistically I think he would be all wrong for brook who can ship too many shots,but as a good patriot I will be hoping brook goes there and wins.and I will be very dissapointed if porter vacates,after all we want to see brook in against these welters.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Just catching up with last night.
> 
> What a performance from Anthony crolla,absolutely superb.tactically spot on,better defence,good variety and good power displayed.
> 
> ...


Yeah I called that one pretty much down to a tee. Very smug with myself :lol:

It was a great fight and a real pick me before hand but ultimately Murray's inactivity told


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

whoever stayed up to watch hopkins v shumenov should be rewarded with something,2 rounds in i had enough.Enjoyed seeing the ''future legend'' getting destroyed porter is a animal


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

Lots of people were saying when Porter/Malinaggi was made that the winner must defend against Kell,I think by July. Will be very interesting to see if,first,Porters camp honour this and 2nd Kells camp take up the offer. It will be time to bite the bullet as its likely over the pond. If Kells camp take this up,they will all go up in my estimation. Win or lose. No mention by Bunce and co. of this,plus no mention by Porter in the interview. Does anybody know the official position??


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

The scoring for Hopkins-Shuemenov was shocking. Or should be but this is boxing.
116-111 was way too generous, I had BS winning the second but after that looked 
about as clueless as he was against Campillo. The Panamanian judge who scored for
him wasn't incompetent, he clearly had a bet on and should be investigated.

In more positive news Porter was fucking good last night! Will Brook fight him?


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

That/sky card was one of the best in years for me.

Loved it. Brilliant Main Event, foty type ith decent undercard. A hardcore fight fans dream


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> whoever stayed up to watch hopkins v shumenov should be rewarded with something,2 rounds in i had enough.Enjoyed seeing the ''future legend'' getting destroyed porter is a animal


I went to bed in round 6 with a smile on my face.

I was fucking smacked off me tits. Seen enough Hopkins for one lifetime.

Malignaggi getting sparked just had me depressed.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

how full did the arena look in the end for the sky card? i was surprised that people were thinking it was going to flop with so much local talent on the card.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

raymann said:


> how full did the arena look in the end for the sky card? i was surprised that people were thinking it was going to flop with so much local talent on the card.


if you didnt know there was a top tier you would have thought the arena was pretty full.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> if you didnt know there was a top tier you would have thought the arena was pretty full.


oh right, do you reckon that was anywhere near 10k then?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

raymann said:


> oh right, do you reckon that was anywhere near 10k then?


7ish apparently.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Jdempsey85 said:


> whoever stayed up to watch hopkins v shumenov should be rewarded with something,2 rounds in i had enough.Enjoyed seeing the ''future legend'' getting destroyed porter is a animal


I did, and I've been rewarded with a headache and a grumpy Mrs.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopkins is far too good for Stevenson and Kovalev. Both of those two would get found out as the limited punchers they are.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Hopkins is far too good for Stevenson and Kovalev. Both of those two would get found out as the limited punchers they are.


Clueless....:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Hopkins is far too good for Stevenson and Kovalev. Both of those two would get found out as the limited punchers they are.





Mugsy said:


> Clueless....:lol:


He's not at all, Mugsy. Kovelev is absolutely basic, excellent at what he does, but there aren't a load of dimensions to his game. I think he'd struggle badly with Hopkins' awkward tactics and would fall into the usual trap most opponents do. Stevenson is looking very solid right now, he'll likely do better because he can box a bit more fluidly, but Hopkins will reduce his workrate down and counter him constantly. Even this old, faded version of Bernard is still hell for most fighters.

The only way you can beat Hopkins, even now, is with speed, activity and constant movement. That's an amazing thing to say about him. I'd pick Hopkins over nearly every guy around 168 and 175, except for Andre Ward.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He's not at all, Mugsy. Kovelev is absolutely basic, excellent at what he does, but there aren't a load of dimensions to his game. I think he'd struggle badly with Hopkins' awkward tactics and would fall into the usual trap most opponents do. Stevenson is looking very solid right now, he'll likely do better because he can box a bit more fluidly, but Hopkins will reduce his workrate down and counter him constantly. Even this old, faded version of Bernard is still hell for most fighters.
> 
> The only way you can beat Hopkins, even now, is with speed, activity and constant movement. That's an amazing thing to say about him. I'd pick Hopkins over nearly every guy around 168 and 175, except for Andre Ward.


We'll have to wait and see but I really believe Kovalev would beat the shit out of Hopkins and it get stopped. I also think Stevenson knocks Hopkins out, my only questions there are Adonis' mentality I think Bernard can get in Stevensons head in the build up and make him question himself.

Shumenov for me isn't near the level of the other two. This guy has held that belt hostage for a very long time, Bellew or Cleverly could have beaten this guy I'm confident of it. Hopkins absolutely schooled him even Murat put up a far better performance. There is a massive gap in class between Shumenov and Kov/Stevenson. It's an interesting fight but I think to call Kovalev and Stevenson limited punchers is doing them a disservice. It would be a massive upset if Hopkins won, and I don't think he will ever fight Kovalev.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He's not at all, Mugsy. Kovelev is absolutely basic, excellent at what he does, but there aren't a load of dimensions to his game. I think he'd struggle badly with Hopkins' awkward tactics and would fall into the usual trap most opponents do. Stevenson is looking very solid right now, he'll likely do better because he can box a bit more fluidly, but Hopkins will reduce his workrate down and counter him constantly. Even this old, faded version of Bernard is still hell for most fighters.
> 
> The only way you can beat Hopkins, even now, is with speed, activity and constant movement. That's an amazing thing to say about him. I'd pick Hopkins over nearly every guy around 168 and 175, except for Andre Ward.


Yeah, good post and I agree. The only one I favour over Hopkins is Ward and that's a really intriguing fight, I think. Whilst I fancy Ward to win, it'd be interesting to see how he adapts when Hopkins starts doing things to him that he's done to others. It'd probably be a stinker but I'd enjoy it :lol:

Wins over Ward, Stevenson and/or Kovalev would be very significant on Hopkins' record.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently Dave Paris had John Murray up 88-83 at the time of the stoppage,Richie Davies also had Murray up by a round.

Source is boxrec forum.if true,parris once again shows a lack of eyesight.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Thoughts on the weekends fights

Callum Smiths opponent was garbage but good to see him back. The Webb fight is a good one at this stage. Eggington & Haranahan look decent prospects both should fight for a British title down the line.

All the respect in the world to Rendall Munroe. Classy guy and its great to see a guy come from nothing and make something of his life from the sport. I believe his mortgage is fully paid and he has some cash in bank. Should be able to live a nice life back on the bins or personal training.

Warrington looked good. Its a shame his last 2 fights were not for the British as its difficult to see how he will get to win the Lonsdale outright. Ryan Walsh would be a good fight in the new season, and I wouldnt have an issue with him fighting an aftican on the proposed Leeds card in May as its so soon.

You have to be impressed with Quigg. Perhaps Munyai was weight drained etc but it was still a very impressive win, lets remember people fancied the upset. Quigg looked a little ragid going for the stoppage but thats understandable, he was desperate to impress. Quigg clearly has power, and thats why there is no way Frampton will stop him inside 3 rounds like some suggest. Simply Frampton won't come out that aggresive because he of the risk of taking a big shot.

Crolla v Murray was a great fight. I had Crolla 1 point up at the time of the stoppage. I thought Murray would be to big and strong and would take Crolla out early. Respect to Crolla, I still don't see hin making much of an impact on the world scene. Still a popular fighter who will be fun to watch. Maybe Murray can move up to 140. I feel fights with any of the domestic guys up there would be good to watch.

Quillin......boring. Wake me up when he fights somebody. Sad to see his career going backwards. Wouldn't be shocked to see him v Mayweather at some point.

Mallignaggi has always been one of my favourite fighters so I was sad to see him lose that way. Good to see he is set up for life and he is doing a great job on Showtime. Porter is all wrong for Brook, he will stop him. Wouldn't be suprised to see Porter vacate the title though because the Mayweather fight will be possible now.

Hopkins, fair play I got it very wrong. I still think Hopkins is very beatable though but I do think Stevenson & Kovalev are beatable as well. He is special and an inspiration to me. Shumenov, fucking hell he is shit.


----------

